# Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018



## anschmu (19. Dezember 2017)

Petri allen Anglern in diesem Blog für das nächste Jahr . da mich das letzte ziemlich gebeutelt hat , versuche ich 2018 mal wieder öfter in Dänemark zu sein ! Und auch im Blog etwas aktiver zu surfen .
Allen eine besinnliche Weihnachtszeit und ein gesundes Neujahr .

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Astacus74 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

Hallo Andreas,

das Ferienhaus für November in Lodbjerg Hede ist gebucht, nun heißt es abwarten und Material zusammenstellen für Teich und Brandung, naja für Forelle ist soweit alles da nur bei der Brandung fehlt noch das eine oder andere Teil.
Ich kann es kaum erwarten.

Allen ein besinnliches Weihnachtsfest und ein Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr

Gruß Frank


----------



## Aborre (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich werde wieder zweimal für eine Woche (Mai und Oktober) oben sein. Freue mich jetzt schon auf reichlich Fangberichte und _sachliche_ |rolleyes Diskussionen...

Gruß
Ingmar


----------



## strunz2 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

Frohe Weihnachten, ein gutes Jahr 2018  und im neuen Jahr jede Menge
Trutten wünscht allen hier im Board
Struuuuuunz


----------



## anschmu (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*



Aborre schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> auch ich werde wieder zweimal für eine Woche (Mai und Oktober) oben sein. Freue mich jetzt schon auf reichlich Fangberichte und _sachliche_ |rolleyes Diskussionen...
> 
> ...



Wann bist du im Mai oben ?


----------



## Aborre (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

05. - 12. Mai. Gezwungenermaßen in den Hamburger Ferien ...


----------



## anschmu (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*



Aborre schrieb:


> 05. - 12. Mai. Gezwungenermaßen in den Hamburger Ferien ...


Schade bin erst ab 26.5 eine Woche oben . versuche aber Ende August noch mal 2Wochen hoch zufahren !Aber Anfang Mai ist auch eine gute Zeit für Hering und Forelle . Dann wünsch einen guten Fang !
Wer ist denn noch Ende Mai oben ?


----------



## DKNoob (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

frohe weihnachten.  fahre über ostern und gerade noch vom 26.5.-9.6.2018 gebucht.


----------



## anschmu (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*



DKNoob schrieb:


> frohe weihnachten.  fahre über ostern und gerade noch vom 26.5.-9.6.2018 gebucht.


Na dann sehen wir uns ja vielleicht mal , sind mit 4 Mann vorort und meist in No am kleinen Teich anzutreffen ! Und abends mal 2 Stunden in Lodberghede !


----------



## Nalguer (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin seit gestern mit ein paar Freunden in Skaven Strand. Da es zum dortigen Put&Take nur ein paar Minuten zu Fuß sind konnte ich es mir nicht nehmen lassen auch ein paar Ruten einzupacken.

Hab es heute Mittag dann 3 Std. am Teich probiert, ohne Erfolg. Egal ob aktiv oder passiv, von oben oder unten und auch mit der Spoonrute einmal komplett um den See rum, nicht ein Anfasser.
Und auch nicht eine Forelle ihre Kreise ziehen sehen.

Meine Vermutung ist, da laut Facebook der letzte Post mit neuem Besatz im Oktober war, seit dem auch nichts mehr rein gekommen ist...

Deshalb meine Frage welches P&T Gewässer ihr mir in der Region im Winter bzw. für die nächste Woche noch empfehlen könnt?? Bin das allererste Mal in Dänemark unterwegs...

Besten Dank schon mal und Guten Rutsch!


----------



## strunz2 (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

Oxriver


----------



## sCoPeXx (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

Juni 2018.... bin ich auch wieder oben [emoji123]... 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## minirummi (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

Hallo an alle, 
4 Tage Dänemark sind leider schon wieder vorbei. 
Fänge......
3 Tage Oxriver gesamt 22 Fische 
1 Tage Loch nees  4 Forellen


----------



## anschmu (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*



minirummi schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> 4 Tage Dänemark sind leider schon wieder vorbei.
> Fänge......
> 3 Tage Oxriver gesamt 22 Fische
> 1 Tage Loch nees  4 Forellen



Petri ist doch eine gute Quote !


----------



## Laeufer (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

Habt ihr ein paar gute Stellen für einen Ersti?


----------



## DKNoob (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*



Laeufer schrieb:


> Habt ihr ein paar gute Stellen für einen Ersti?


lese dir mal den 2017er trööt durch. da gibt es sehr viele tips.http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323197


----------



## Mirko40 (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

Moin,

diesen Sommer soll es mit der Familie nach Dänemark gehen.
Mit dem Sohnemann wollte ich gerne ein paar Forellen versuchen zu fangen.

Der Oxriver wurde mir schon empfohlen.
Kann mir jemand sagen wie das an den Forellenseen abläuft.

Kann ich mir vor Ort ne Rute ausleihen oder muss ich alles mitschleppen?
(Wird im Auto etwas eng wenn die Frau und die Kinder ihre Sachen eingepackt haben:q:q)

Werden die gefangenen und entnommenen Fische extra berechnet?
Oder sind diese im Stundenpreis enthalten?

Grüße
Mirko


----------



## Mark-->HH (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

Moin, 
ich wüsste nichts von Leihgerät an den üblichen Seen der Umgebung, habe aber auch nie wirklich darauf geachtet. Ich würde was eigenes mitnehmen, vor allem einen Kescher. Die Tierchen sind meist ein wenig größer als bei uns in D.

Ich weiß nicht genau, was du mit dem Ablauf meinst, also mache ich mal die malerische Runde: Du kommst an den See, die Regeln hängen an jedem Teich aus. Bei den meisten Teichen gibt es Angelkarten und kleine Plastikbeutel. Bei allen Seen, die ich kenne, zahlst du pro Stunde und Rute, bei einigen wenigen Anlagen gibt es eine Fangbegrenzung. Das ist aber selten. Du füllst deine Angelkarte aus und legst den Durchschlag mitsamt dem Geld in den Beutel. Diesen wirfst du in einer Art Briefschlitz/Briefkasten ein. Die Originalkarte behältst du zum Vorzeigen. Das war's mit Bezahlen.

Die gefangenen Fische kannst du an fast jedem See in einem Schlachtraum küchenfertig machen. Am Oxriver solltest du zwecks Fangstatistik auf deiner Angelkarte die gefangenen Fische auf deine Karte schreiben und dann bei Abfahrt in einen Kasten legen.


----------



## strunz2 (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

So weit wird es irgendwann kommen,
50 Euronen für die Karte und nochmal 10 für jedes Kilo


----------



## anschmu (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*



Mirko40 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> diesen Sommer soll es mit der Familie nach Dänemark gehen.
> Mit dem Sohnemann wollte ich gerne ein paar Forellen versuchen zu fangen.
> ...


Moin , den einzigsten See wo ich Ruten leihen kann ist der Bjerrelysee . Ca 45min. von Sondervig entfernt . 
Brauchst doch einfach nur 2 Ruten , Kescher , Rutenständer und ne kleine Tasche mit Zubehör mitnehmen . Reicht und passt immer noch irgendwo zwischen . 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## anschmu (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*



strunz2 schrieb:


> So weit wird es irgendwann kommen,
> 50 Euronen für die Karte und nochmal 10 für jedes Kilo


Was willst du damit sagen ?


----------



## DKNoob (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*



anschmu schrieb:


> Was willst du damit sagen ?



wird nicht kommen.. lass dich nicht verunsichern.. strunzii hat zuviel osborne geschnüffelt gg..


bin aber mal gespannt  ob die preise gleich geblieben sind.?


----------



## Mirko40 (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

Moin,

danke für die vielen Antworten.
Dann werde ich mir 2 Ruten und ein wenig Zubehör einpacken.
Die Mädels müssen sich dann etwas zurückhalten

Schön das hier auch noch die selben leckeren Getränke verkostet werden.:vik:

Mit was für Montagen und Ködern seit ihr in den Forellenseen unterwegs?

Mirko


----------



## DKNoob (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*



Mirko40 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hehehe ja ist legger #6schönen leggeren veterano :m

im sommer ? ich angel immer wieder gerne mit ne 4 meter  new rainbow (tremarellarute) 2meter vorfach  und nur mit powerbait .. alle möglichen farben.. am meisten läuft schwarzgelb und schwarzweiss bei mir. also bei mir ist nur das reine schleppangeln angesagt. bin ostern vorort. werde  dann berichten. habe mir mal die praesten zugelegt mal sehen ob ich damit klar komme .:q


----------



## Mirko40 (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

Veterano!!!!:vik::vik:

Ich glaube ich melde mich morgen Abend beim Nachbarn an,
dann gibt es den schön in der Bar. Lecker!!


Nun zum angeln|wavey:

Ich wollte mir jetzt für das eine Mal keine Forellenrute kaufen sondern meine 2 Matchruten nutzen.
Beide 3,90m.



Mirko


----------



## DKNoob (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*



Mirko40 schrieb:


> Nun zum angeln|wavey:
> 
> Ich wollte mir jetzt für das eine Mal keine Forellenrute kaufen sondern meine 2 Matchruten nutzen.
> Beide 3,90m.
> ...



3,90m ist super.  oxriver hast schon eine gute wahl getroffen die anlage ist aber sehr weitläufig.fahre vorher hin und unterhalte dich mit den leuten..  die besten stellen sind der einlauf an teich 2 . musst aber sehr sehr früh da sein. teich 3 der auslauf da geht der fluss wieder raus.bzw die stömung. oder du fängst am teich an, wenn du auf die anlage fährst. da gehe ich auch immer gerne angeln. kannst du super befischen. klittens argab ist auch ein guter put an take.. sondervig ist voller fisch aber für  einen der den see nicht kennt,  schwer  einen fisch zu überlisten. aber probieren würde ich den teich auch einmal. lodbjerghede ist nicht so mein teich  die fliegenangler sind dort ganz weit vorne  wie ich immer beobachtet habe. letztens würde ich lochnees empfehlen  .ist bei vemb und ca 50 km entfernt. lohnt sich. #h#h


----------



## anschmu (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*



Mirko40 schrieb:


> Veterano!!!!:vik::vik:
> 
> Ich glaube ich melde mich morgen Abend beim Nachbarn an,
> dann gibt es den schön in der Bar. Lecker!!
> ...


----------



## Förde-Fischer (2. März 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

Moin zusammen.

Ich habe vom 8. bis 10. März ein Häuschen bei Vemb gemietet. Ein Kollege und ich wollten eigentlich Loch Nees und Baekmarksbro unsicher machen. Nur leider habe ich wenig Hoffnung, dass die Seen bis dahin eisfrei sind. Daher meine Frage: Müsste Oxriver nicht zumindest eisfrei sein wegen der Strömung? Da war ich zwar noch nie, man hört ja aber viel Gutes, sodass sich die 30 Km Anfahrt sicher lohnen würden.

Vorab schon mal danke für eure Antworten.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## DKNoob (2. März 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*



Förde-Fischer schrieb:


> Moin zusammen.
> 
> Ich habe vom 8. bis 10. März ein Häuschen bei Vemb gemietet. Ein Kollege und ich wollten eigentlich Loch Nees und Baekmarksbro unsicher machen. Nur leider habe ich wenig Hoffnung, dass die Seen bis dahin eisfrei sind. Daher meine Frage: Müsste Oxriver nicht zumindest eisfrei sein wegen der Strömung? Da war ich zwar noch nie, man hört ja aber viel Gutes, sodass sich die 30 Km Anfahrt sicher lohnen würden.
> 
> ...


 zumindestens der grossteil an teich 2  weil da der strudel ist . aber ich denke die anderen seen sind auch zu.ich bin ostern vorort  hab auch noch bedenken.  in loch kannst du zur zeit den see die eisfläche betreten  .. die haben löcher ins eis gesägt.. wird auch vereinzelnd gefangen. bilder siehst du auf deren  facebook seite.


----------



## XL31 (2. März 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

Auch am Ox-River scheint es eng zu werden. Laut FB wurde für letztes Wochenende die Trockenlegung bis auf Teich 1 geplant, um diese Woche die Gewässer zu säuber und die Algen und Pflanzen zu entfernen. Es gibt jedoch keinen Hinweis, ob die Arbeiten durchgeführt werden konnten. Auch kann ich mir vorstellen, dass es einige Tage dauern wird, bis die Anlage wieder befüllt ist und wieder in Betrieb genommen werden kann.


----------



## Förde-Fischer (2. März 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

Danke für die Antworten.

Facebook habe ich auch im Auge. Oxriver ist da ja nicht so aktiv wie Loch Nees. Ich muss wohl einfach hoffen, dass die Temperaturen ab Montag rapide ansteigen...


----------



## strunz2 (3. März 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

Werden sie aber nicht!! Bis 12 März ist Frost, teils im zweistelligen Bereich zu erwarten.
In Loch hat der Betreiber bis vergangene Woche die Anlage morgens mit dem Motorboot freigefahren. Funktioniert aber
jetzt nicht mehr. Die erste eisfreie Anlage ist immer Stauning!!!


----------



## anschmu (4. März 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*



Förde-Fischer schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten.
> 
> Facebook habe ich auch im Auge. Oxriver ist da ja nicht so aktiv wie Loch Nees. Ich muss wohl einfach hoffen, dass die Temperaturen ab Montag rapide ansteigen...



Schade mit dem Wetter , aber ich glaube , das du außer in Stauning keine Glück haben wirst mit offenen Teichen !


----------



## Förde-Fischer (5. März 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

Tja, ist halt durchaus möglich, dass um diese Jahreszeit noch blöder Frost herrscht. Ärgerlich, aber wir starten trotzdem! Notfalls mit Rohren, was ich zwar nicht so toll finde, aber in Notfall...

Oxriver hat mir außerdem geantwortet, dass sie offene Stellen haben und guter Dinge sind, dass sie diese Woche noch mehr hinbekommen. Kann also losgehen. Werde berichten.


----------



## Förde-Fischer (13. März 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

So, zurück aus dem kalten Dänemark und nun ein kurzer Überblick:

Wir haben am ersten Nachmittag nach unserer Ankunft unter dem Eis in Baekmarksbro gut gefangen. Die größte 2,3 Kilo.

Am Freitag waren wir zu Dritt an Oxriver antesten. Die Seen waren komplett frei. Wir hatten einen guten Platz am Ablauf am hinteren See. Dort haben sie gebissen, als wenn es kein Morgen gibt. Allerdings war gegen Mittag, als wir zusammen 35 Fische hatten, plötzlich komplett tote Hose. Es ging nichts mehr. Auch die anderen Angler fingen nicht mehr. Also haben wir eingepackt und sind die letzten zwei Stunden nochmal an den Natursee gefahren. Der war komplett zugefroren, also Rohe raus und los ging's. Zwei Bachforelle und zwei Regenbogen gingen noch ans Band und waren im Vergleich zu den anderen aus der Hauptanlage ganz schön ausgehungert.

Am letzten Tag dann nochmal 3 Stunden Loch Nees. Leider auch noch nahezu komplett Eis drauf. Obwohl am Vortag besetzt worden war, ging wenig. Die Bisse unter dem Eis extrem vorsichtig. Am Ende nur eine von 2,2 Kilo.

Alle die jetzt hinfahren, dürften dann ja wieder freies Wasse vor sich haben. Viel Spaß und Erfolg!

Ach ja, Oxriver hat die Preise wohl angezogen. Auf der Homepage steht noch 40 Euro für eine Tageskarte mit zwei Ruten, sind jetzt aber 50...


----------



## DKNoob (13. März 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*



Förde-Fischer schrieb:


> So, zurück aus dem kalten Dänemark und nun ein kurzer Überblick:
> 
> Wir haben am ersten Nachmittag nach unserer Ankunft unter dem Eis in Baekmarksbro gut gefangen. Die größte 2,3 Kilo.
> 
> ...



danke für den bericht. schon beim ox auf der fb seite gelesen..
2 timer 100 kr. 
3 timer 130 kr.
4 timer 150 kr. 
6 timer 200 kr. 
8 timer 250 kr
10 timer 300 kr
12 timer 320 kr 

kommt noch einmal eine kälte periode. aber gut  das ox relativ frei ist.#h


----------



## Benche (14. März 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

Ich bin ab 24.03. wieder oben Söndervig, hoffe dann gehts wieder aufwärts mit dem Wetter, aber wenn die Seen schon wieder frei sind ist ja ein gutes Zeichen :m


----------



## Norgeguide (18. März 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

Tach Männers,
noch 4 Tage arbeiten und dann gehts auch endlich wieder hoch.:vik:
Habe ein Haus in Hvide Sande, und für mich kommen eigentlich nur die Teiche in Frage.
Werde mich dann mal melden wenn ich so weiß was da Phase ist, und wie zickig die Trutten sind.
Gruß Norgeguide#h


----------



## DKNoob (18. März 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*



Norgeguide schrieb:


> Tach Männers,
> noch 4 Tage arbeiten und dann gehts auch endlich wieder hoch.:vik:
> Habe ein Haus in Hvide Sande, und für mich kommen eigentlich nur die Teiche in Frage.
> Werde mich dann mal melden wenn ich so weiß was da Phase ist, und wie zickig die Trutten sind.
> Gruß Norgeguide#h




das ist gut.  bin erst ab dem 31.3.  vor ort.#h


----------



## Neunordlicht75 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

Moin,

Wir fahren über Ostern gen Bjerregard... würde gerne Ringköbingfjort mein Glück versuchen.
Kennt jemand stellen die sich lohnen würden?


----------



## DKNoob (20. März 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

willst du auf forelle? oder eher am fjord?


----------



## Neunordlicht75 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

Gedacht war eigentlich Fjord... aber da sind dieja Mefos geschützt... also wohl an einen Teich wie es aussieht....
Ansonsten frage ich mal im Shop in Hvide Sande....


----------



## DKNoob (20. März 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

schau doch  mal hier.. in den thread.http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334910

da wird dir eher geholfen als hier. hier geht es mehr oder weniger um die put and takes um den fjord herum.put and takes gibt es ja mehr als genug. klittens argab. in der nähe von bjerregard.norre nebel. kloevergaarden kleiner feiner see. oxriver in no. lochnees in vemb. stuning see. alles gute teiche um den fjord herum. da wirst auch den ein oder anderen überlisten können.aber sobald du am fjord möchtest nutze den anderen tröööt


----------



## LAC (20. März 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

@ Neunordlicht
Da du ja in Bjerregard bist würde ioch Dir vorschlagen im südlichen Bereich vom Fjord zu angeln - dort hast Du mehr Glück - Meerforelle ist geschützt im Fjord und in den Auen - springt sie auch nicht am Haken, wie Du das gerne möchtest. Bachforelle findest Du nicht im Fjord aber Hecht und Barsch.
Bei den Punt und Take Anlagen kann ich nicht viel sagen, um Nr. Nebel sind reichlich - über 10 Anlagen, die nicht jeder kennt. Eine soll ganz gut sein, der Eigentümer wohnt auch dort - sie ist gut da der See klein ist, denn wenn die Forellen sich bewegen, kommen sie mehrmals an deinen Haken vorbei - eine Badewanne ist es aber nicht, jedoch wird dort laut Berichterstattung gut gefangen.
Wenn Du von Bjerregard südlich nach Nr. Nebel fährst und durch das Städtchen fährst und die letzte Straße rechts ab fährst - es ist auch an Angelschild dort zu sehen - und diese ca. 2 km fährst liegt auf der rechten Seite diese Anlage. 
Auf dem Weg nach Nr. Nebel sind auch welche auf der linken Seite und wenn Du die erste Straße in Nr. Nebel  links abbiegst - dann kommen nach 1 km auch links einer und im nächsten Dorf in Richtung Lydum fährst  - immer gerade aus, dann kommt auf der linken Seite Wild Afrika - ein großer See, wo auch gut gefangen wird -hast Du 10 Min  Zeit fährst Du 800 m weiter, dann stehst Du auf unserem Gelände  - dann kann ich Dir alles sagen wo was los ist bzw. wo die besten Stellen sind - muss aber vorher anrufen. Da ich viel unterwegs bin.
Gruß


----------



## DKNoob (20. März 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*



LAC schrieb:


> @ Neunordlicht
> Da du ja in Bjerregard bist würde ioch Dir vorschlagen im südlichen Bereich vom Fjord zu angeln - dort hast Du mehr Glück - Meerforelle ist geschützt im Fjord und in den Auen - springt sie auch nicht am Haken, wie Du das gerne möchtest. Bachforelle findest Du nicht im Fjord aber Hecht und Barsch.
> Bei den Punt und Take Anlagen kann ich nicht viel sagen, um Nr. Nebel sind reichlich - über 10 Anlagen, die nicht jeder kennt. Eine soll ganz gut sein, der Eigentümer wohnt auch dort - sie ist gut da der See klein ist, denn wenn die Forellen sich bewegen, kommen sie mehrmals an deinen Haken vorbei - eine Badewanne ist es aber nicht, jedoch wird dort laut Berichterstattung gut gefangen.



genau das dürfte der vom benny sein.http://kloevergaarden.com/


----------



## LAC (20. März 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

@ DKNoob
Du hast recht und ich habe den See erkannt an die Häuschen.  Mit dem Eigentümer habe ich mal ein Gespräch geführt, da hat er geklagt und sich über einige Angelfrauen und -männer beschwert, da einige dort in den Häuschen in die Ecken pinkeln- da ja Zeit Geld kostet. Die glauben natürlich, er würde das nicht sehen  - nun ist er nicht blind und der oder die, verliert die Kontrolle wenn der Druck sich bemerkbar macht. 
Wenn Angler Fischsüchtig sind, kennen sie keine Grenzen mehr - nur noch Fischgräten im Kopf, ich finde das eine Sauerei und konnte mir das nicht vorstellen - so soll es jedoch sein.
Ich hoffe ja nicht, daß solche Angler mal in freier Natur von einer Kuh  besucht werden, die mit treuem Blick ihn anschaut und mit der Zunge leckt und dabei seine Angeltasche mit einen ökologischen Grasteppich belegt. Und wenn er sich bei der Kuh beschwert und schimpft - sie sich bedankt in Form eines Kusses indem sie den Kuss mit einen Schwanzschlag gezielt im Gesicht setzt.


----------



## bulli90 (21. März 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*



DKNoob schrieb:


> genau das dürfte der vom benny sein.http://kloevergaarden.com/



von den Bildern her ist das ein Angelteich zum Angeln mit Forellenteig oder? oder wird dort auch "richtig geangelt"?


----------



## DKNoob (21. März 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*



LAC schrieb:


> @ DKNoob
> Du hast recht und ich habe den See erkannt an die Häuschen.  Mit dem Eigentümer habe ich mal ein Gespräch geführt, da hat er geklagt und sich über einige Angelfrauen und -männer beschwert, da einige dort in den Häuschen in die Ecken pinkeln- da ja Zeit Geld kostet. Die glauben natürlich, er würde das nicht sehen  - nun ist er nicht blind und der oder die, verliert die Kontrolle wenn der Druck sich bemerkbar macht.
> Wenn Angler Fischsüchtig sind, kennen sie keine Grenzen mehr - nur noch Fischgräten im Kopf, ich finde das eine Sauerei und konnte mir das nicht vorstellen - so soll es jedoch sein.
> Ich hoffe ja nicht, daß solche Angler mal in freier Natur von einer Kuh  besucht werden, die mit treuem Blick ihn anschaut und mit der Zunge leckt und dabei seine Angeltasche mit einen ökologischen Grasteppich belegt. Und wenn er sich bei der Kuh beschwert und schimpft - sie sich bedankt in Form eines Kusses indem sie den Kuss mit einen Schwanzschlag gezielt im Gesicht setzt.


benny ist ein ganz nettes kerlchen. sobald du dich super verhälst kannst du alles von ihn haben man kann sich super mit ihm unterhalten. . und ja er sieht alles aus seiner wohnung was am teich passiert. aber zum glück sind nicht alle angler so und machen ein auf wildpinkler. 30 meter weiter ist die toilette. #d




bulli90 schrieb:


> von den Bildern her ist das ein Angelteich zum Angeln mit Forellenteig oder? oder wird dort auch "richtig geangelt"?



was verstehst du unter richtig angeln??


----------



## bulli90 (21. März 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*



DKNoob schrieb:


> benny ist ein ganz nettes kerlchen. sobald du dich super verhälst kannst du alles von ihn haben man kann sich super mit ihm unterhalten. . und ja er sieht alles aus seiner wohnung was am teich passiert. aber zum glück sind nicht alle angler so und machen ein auf wildpinkler. 30 meter weiter ist die toilette. #d
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aktives angeln mit Kunstködern...richtiges angeln war etwas unglücklich formuliert


----------



## DKNoob (21. März 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*



bulli90 schrieb:


> Aktives angeln mit Kunstködern...richtiges angeln war etwas unglücklich formuliert


logo kannst ja fast überall in dk an den put and take teichen.ob wobbler spoons die durchlaufblinker twister und so weiter. sind meistens alle erlaubt. aber sieht  zu vorsicht an den teich richtlinien nach. hängt in den meisten fällen aus.


----------



## LAC (21. März 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

@ bulli
ich habe mir gerade auch Gedanken gemacht - was ist richtiges angeln. Ich kenne welche aus früheren Zeiten im Ausland, die sagten was du machst ist alles nur Spielerei - dynamit ist angesagt.
Der angelt natürlich nicht, der fängst sie.
Ich habe mit einigen Anglern gesprochen, die dort geangelt haben, die waren alle zufrieden - wenn einer mit dem Wohnmobil unterwegs ist, darf er dort auch übernachten.
Wie  ist denn der am Fjord hinter den Esehäusern - da sehen ich dann und wann zwei Mann am Wasser sitzen, aber das da richtig die Post abgeht, habe ich noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## DKNoob (22. März 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*



LAC schrieb:


> @ bulli
> ich habe mir gerade auch Gedanken gemacht - was ist richtiges angeln. Ich kenne welche aus früheren Zeiten im Ausland, die sagten was du machst ist alles nur Spielerei - dynamit ist angesagt.
> Der angelt natürlich nicht, der fängst sie.
> Ich habe mit einigen Anglern gesprochen, die dort geangelt haben, die waren alle zufrieden - wenn einer mit dem Wohnmobil unterwegs ist, darf er dort auch übernachten.
> Wie  ist denn der am Fjord hinter den Esehäusern - da sehen ich dann und wann zwei Mann am Wasser sitzen, aber das da richtig die Post abgeht, habe ich noch nicht gesehen.



  du meinst nymindegab put and take.. ?? der war mal super,, vor 15 jahren.. aber da waren noch nicht viele put and takes an der küste entlang.jetzt hebt ja jeder bauernhof ein loch aus und möchte profitieren.


----------



## anschmu (22. März 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*



DKNoob schrieb:


> du meinst nymindegab put and take.. ?? der war mal super,, vor 15 jahren.. aber da waren noch nicht viele put and takes an der küste entlang.jetzt hebt ja jeder bauernhof ein loch aus und möchte profitieren.



Hat sich doch der Betreiber selbst zuzuschreiben . 
100Kg angeblich besetzt , auch angeschrieben aber nur 15 Fische besetzt . Selbst gesehen . Und ich war nicht der einzigste , der das gesehen hat . Und sowas spricht sich schnell in Anglerkreisen rum . Gibt aber noch genug andere schöne Teiche rund um den Fjord , wo nicht betrogen und gelogen wird.


----------



## LAC (22. März 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

Welchen Namen der Put und Take See hat, kann ich nicht sagen - es ist der der hinter den Esehäusern links von der Straße liegt, wo auch ein große Mauer ist - wo oft ein Angler angelt und wartet bis ein fisch kommt.


----------



## anschmu (23. März 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*



LAC schrieb:


> Welchen Namen der Put und Take See hat, kann ich nicht sagen - es ist der der hinter den Esehäusern links von der Straße liegt, wo auch ein große Mauer ist - wo oft ein Angler angelt und wartet bis ein fisch kommt.



Ist der Nymindegab Put&Take . Hab dort meine erste Forelle gefangen vor 25 Jahren . Später fing der Betreiber dann mit seinen Schummeleien an .


----------



## DKNoob (23. März 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*



anschmu schrieb:


> Ist der Nymindegab Put&Take . Hab dort meine erste Forelle gefangen vor 25 Jahren . Später fing der Betreiber dann mit seinen Schummeleien an .




hehe er konnte es einfach.. weil noch jet soviele put and takes gab. ich habe dort noch nie geangelt weil mir das nie gefiel.aber die rechnung hat er ja bekommen. geht ja kaum einer angeln.durchs hören sagen soll er aber früher sehr gut gewesen sein. #h


----------



## LAC (23. März 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

@ anschmu  / @ DKNoob
Vor zig Jahren waren da wirklich oft Angler - habe dann und wann auch mal angehalten und mich mit einen Angler, der mit Frauchen dort am Angeln war, unterhalten - der hatte schon einige gefangen. Da sah man auch am See noch vereinzelt Angler stehen, jetzt ist da nur noch ein Schwan am brüten - Angler sieht man ganz selten.

DKNoob, was Du gepostet hast mit den vielen Put ud Take Seen, ist natürlich richtig, jeder Bauer kann ganz schnell ein Loch buddeln und dann hat er Grundwasser und ein Forellensee - brauch nur noch eine Holzkiste und eine Geldbox,  dann rollt der Rubel - normal haben die gar nichts am Hut mit Fische und auch keine Ahnung - muss man ja auch nicht, sind aber Bauernschlau und können Fische kaufen und reinwerfen - darf jedoch keine Krankheit ausbrechen - dann müssen sie einen Fachmann holen.

In Dänemark ist ja auch ein Verband, wo man Mitglied werden kann wenn man einen Forellenteich hat. Dann wird der See bewertet nach Punkten - da bekommt man Punkte, wenn man einen Parkplatz anbietet, Toiletten,  Reinigungsanlagen und wenn man Hütten für Angler auch noch anbieten und Bier verkauft - alles wird bewerte,  hat einer alles und setzt auch ständig Fische ein, ist er der König und hat dadurch die meisten Punkte.

Der Betreiber strahlt dann, hat dann mehr ein Vergnügungspark mit Unterkunft wo er mehr Geld mit macht als mit den Fischen, ist ein Vergnügungspark für die ganze Familie. Einige lieben das und andere versuchen lieben in freier Natur ihr Glück.

Diese Seen sind ja normal für Angler gedacht, die nicht im Verein sind und kein Gewässer haben wo Sie Angeln können, in DK kann jeder überall Angeln und auch ein Schein bekommen - in Deutschland sieht das anders aus, da haben die Vereine z.B. ein Fließgewässer angepachtet und wenn Sie genügend Mitglieder haben, dann kommt keiner anderer mehr ans Gewässer.
Wobei Vereine, die eine Pachtstrecke gepachtet haben - und als Beispiel: 120 Angler verkraften kann, jedoch nur 60 Angler als Mitglieder haben, dann müssen Sie Angelkarten für Nichtmitglieder ausstellen. So war es vor 30 Jahren und ich glaube auch noch heute.


----------



## Lajos1 (23. März 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*



LAC schrieb:


> @ anschmu  / @ DKN
> 
> 
> 
> Wobei Vereine, die eine Pachtstrecke gepachtet haben - und als Beispiel: 120 Angler verkraften kann, jedoch nur 60 Angler als Mitglieder haben, dann müssen Sie Angelkarten für Nichtmitglieder ausstellen. So war es vor 30 Jahren und ich glaube auch noch heute.



Hallo,

ich kann zwar nur für Bayern reden, aber ein Verein muss und musste noch nie (zumindest ab 1960 nicht) Gastkarten ausgeben. Dafür gibt es keine gesetzliche Grundlage. 
Ob überhaupt und unter welchen Auflagen Gastkarten ausgegeben werden entscheidet die Vorstandschaft des Vereins.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## strunz2 (23. März 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

Wer in NRW die Sportfischerprüfung abgelegt hat sollte wissen:
Ab einer Gewässergröße von mehr als 0,5 ha sind Gastkarten in angemessenem Maße auszugeben.


----------



## Lajos1 (23. März 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Wer in NRW die Sportfischerprüfung abgelegt hat sollte wissen:
> Ab einer Gewässergröße von mehr als 0,5 ha sind Gastkarten in angemessenem Maße auszugeben.



Hallo,

wie das in NRW ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Ich bezog mich ja auf Bayern.
Mich würde aber schon die rechtliche Grundlage hierzu in NRW interessieren. Schließlich greift so eine Vorschrift in Eigentumsrechte ein und ab 0,5 Hektar, das ist ja wirklich nicht viel#c.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## strunz2 (23. März 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

Das ist so, ich habe die Vorbereitungskurse für die Sportfischerprüfung über
Jahre hinweg selbst abgehalten.


----------



## LAC (23. März 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

@ Lajos 1
Nun ist die Angelei eine Landessache und ich kann nur für NRW sprechen, und sehe Gewässer die staatl. sind,  wie Flüsse die fischereil. verpachtet werden ( die Angelvereine gepachtet haben und wenn die reichlich Mitglieder haben, kommt da nur ein Mitglied dran - haben sie nicht die Mitgliederzahl (die wird nach Fischbestand berechnet) müssen sie Angelkarten ausstellen, der die Voraussetzung erfüllt, daß er Angeln darf -d.h. ein Angelschein hat. 
An Talsperren z. B. kann jeder einen Schein bekommen - aber auch da sind Begrenzungen z.B. Möhnesee wenn man zusätzlich noch mit einem Boot kommen will.
Die Lenne z.B. ist im unteren Bereich nur in Nachrodt in meiner Zeit für Angler frei gewesen - da der Verein dort  nicht so viele Mitglieder hatten und im oberen Bereich bei Kirchhunden - wo auch die Landesanstalt für Fischerei ist. Sonst kam ein fremder Angler nicht ans Fließgewässer Lenne.
 In den 80iger Jahren als ich noch aktiv war -. bin Fischereiberater - war es so und so wird es auch noch heute sein.
Da sehe ich nicht den Angelteich im Garten, den sich einer angelegt hat., aber auch der darf nicht einfach gebuddelt werden und vielleicht noch ein Zulauf aus einen Bach haben. 
Wie es in den anderen Bundesländern ist, kann ich nicht genau sagen - wird sich aber nur ganz wenig ändern. 
@ Strunz 2
Aber doch nur wenn der Verein die Zahl der Angler, die vorgeschrieben sind für das Gewässer - nicht erreicht. Dann müssen Gastkarten ausgegeben werden. Wird der Verein immer größer, so kenne ich auch einige Vereine, dann kann es sein, daß die neuen Mitglieder nicht Angeln dürfen - jedoch förmlich auf der Warteliste stehen.
So kannte ich auch einige Vereine.
Ich war u.a. auch Obmann aller Gewässerwarte eines Fließgewässers und  auch für den Besatz zuständig,  wenn ich eine Sperrung - aus bestimmten Gründen - in einem Bereich ansetzte, dann durfte kein Angler mehr - aus mehreren Vereinen - dort angeln. Und wenn eine Baufirma beim Bau eine Anlage in dem Flie0gewässer einen Schaden angerichtet hat, dann habe ich den  Schaden hochgerechnet und die Firma zur Kasse gebeten. 
Ist mehrmals passiert und da konnten sie strampeln wie sie wollten, der Schaden wurde in Form von Geld ersetzt.
Wenn da ein Fisch getötet wird, dann fehlen in dem Gewässer sofort mehrere, da sie sich ja auch vermehren.


----------



## anschmu (24. März 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

Also ich kennne das aus dem Raum Hannoner und aus Niedersachsen . dass die Vereine intern endscheiden wieviel und ob überhaupt Gastkarten vergeben werden . Kommt meist auf Lage dir Gewässer an . Meist sind kleine unattraktive Strecken oder Gewässer ausgewiesen . Manche Gewässer bzw. Flußstrecken einfach für Gastangler gesperrt .


----------



## Lajos1 (24. März 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*



anschmu schrieb:


> Also ich kennne das aus dem Raum Hannoner und aus Niedersachsen . dass die Vereine intern endscheiden wieviel und ob überhaupt Gastkarten vergeben werden . Kommt meist auf Lage dir Gewässer an . Meist sind kleine unattraktive Strecken oder Gewässer ausgewiesen . Manche Gewässer bzw. Flußstrecken einfach für Gastangler gesperrt .



Hallo,

genauso kenne ich das auch bei uns. Wobei eher der Trend, nach schlechten Erfahrungen mit Gastanglern, zu wenig bis überhaupt keine Gastkarten geht.
In Bayern ist die Höchstzahl der Karten für Gewässer vorgeschrieben, die aber nicht ausgegeben werden muss.
Eine Vorschrift von "oben her", dass Gastkarten ausgegeben werden müssen, gibt es bei uns nicht.
Ist auch nicht im Interesse der Mitglieder eines Vereins, welche überwiegend der Meinung sind, dass, wenn da jemand Interesse an einem Gewässer hat, er ja meist die Möglichkeit zum Beitritt in den Verein hat.#h

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## LAC (24. März 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

@ Lajos1
Es ist ja von Land zu Land etwas unterschiedlich - nun gibt es Vereine von 15  und 500 Angler so wie es kenne, da darf jeder Angeln und der Verein brauch auch keine Gastkarten ausgeben. Bei kleinen Vereinen - die eine Mitglieder Zahl von 20 Personen hat - da müssen sie Gastkarten ausgeben,
normal bekommen die gar keine Pachtvertrag auch wenn die wenigen Angler keine fremde Angler am Gewässer haben möchten. Es kann natürlich der Fall seine, daß diese kleinen Vereine schön vor sich rum fummeln und ein Außenstehender gar kein richtigen Durchblick hat - auch habe ich gehört, die Freunde von den Mitglieder, wenn Sie Angler sind können einen Schein bekommen.
Ich kenne eine Strecke da durften 5  Verein von 25 - 200 Mann angeln, 
da musste eine Interessengemeinschaft von den Vereinen gegründet werden, die den Pachtvertrag bekam und Ihre  Mitglieder 5 Vereine d.h. die Mitglieder aus den Vereinen durften angeln. Sollte sich mal eine Verein auflösen - so mussten die anderen dafür einspringen. 
Der Ruhverband, der verpachtet ja nicht ein Fließgewässer an einen Verein, der am runden Tisch in der Kneipe sich gegründet hat und nach 4 Jahren sich auflöst. Solch eine Fließgewässer ist ja nicht ein Teich, den ein Verein beim Bauer mietet und mit Fisch besetzt. 
Ich kann nur das posten, was ich vor 30 Jahren erlebt habe - am liebsten möchten einige Angler gar keine Angler am Gewässer haben und Fremde, das sind doch die schlimmen.  Nach dem Motto: ich werde die Fische schon alle rausholen.


----------



## DKNoob (24. März 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

gastkarten entscheidet der verein,wenn es ein vereins gewässer ist.  verbandstrecken bekommst du ganz normal tageskarten gekauft.#h


----------



## Lajos1 (24. März 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*



DKNoob schrieb:


> gastkarten entscheidet der verein,wenn es ein vereins gewässer ist.  verbandstrecken bekommst du ganz normal tageskarten gekauft.#h



Hallo,

so unterschiedlich ist es in den (Bundes)Ländern.
Bei uns gibt es an den Verbandsgewässern (bis auf Ausnahmen in den Touristengebieten)  noch seltener Gastkarten als an Vereinsgewässern. Da der Verband ja in erster Linie für seine Mitgliedsvereine und deren Mitgliedern da ist, eben die organisierten Angler.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Mark-->HH (25. März 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

Moin, bin gerade aus DK zurück und wollte kurz berichten. Wir waren eine (sprich diese) Woche da und zu Beginn der Zeit war es durch das Eis auf den Seen sehr schwierig. Also war ich nur viermal für jeweils 2-3 Stunden los, da es kein reiner Angelurlaub war.

Ich war in hauptsächlich in Söndervig, einmal in Loch Nees. Es schien für fast alle nicht soooo einfach, so richtig besackt hat sich an beiden Seen keiner so wirklich.
Die Ausnahme in Nees war ein Trupp, der die Seite am Tipi im Beschlag hatte. Da ging es wohl ganz gut. Allerdings waren es mehrere Leute mit mehreren Rute, ich alleine eben mit einer. Ich hatte in 3 Stunden 3 Bisse, eine davon kam mit nach Hause (ein Biss direkt vor den Füßen --> verschlagen, eine weitere nach kurzem Drill ausgeschlitzt). Aber schöne Tiere, die ich dort gesehen habe, meine eigene maß knapp 63cm.

In Söndervig war es echt schwer. Der Teich war ab Anreisetag zu 90% zugefroren, das gab sich erst gegen Mitte/Ende der Woche. Als ca. 5m freie Wasserfläche zum Eis gegen Mitte des Teichs war, hatte ich bei einem 2-Stunden-Ansitz immerhin eine 50er Goldforelle. 
Zwei Tage später war schon deutlich mehr Wasser zu sehen, nach zwei Stunden Flaute kurbelte ich eine "normale" Forelle raus, die nicht mal im Ansatz meinen 3gr-Stick bewegt hatte...
In der letzten halben Stunde hatte ich nochmal die Fliegenrute rausgeholt (eigentlich, um ein bisschen werfen zu üben, ich kann das im Prinzip gar nicht |supergri). Als Belohnung gab es einen schönen Saibling (siehe Bild).
Am Freitag gab es dann in Söndervig Besatz und da konnte man, wenn man vorne am Steg einen Platz hatte, ein Bissfestival erleben. Zwei nette Kollegen haben mir ihren Platz überlassen, sodass ich in der letzten Stunde vier mitnehmen konnte und drei weitere nach Anbiss noch abgehauen sind.

Insgesamt konnte man beobachten, dass passive Köder Trumpf waren. Erst Freitag konnte man durch kurzes Versetzen der Köder die Fische aktivieren. Fast alle Fische hatten bei mir den Haken ganz knapp im Unterkiefer hängen, sie waren also nicht übermäßig gierig. Nur der Saibling ist voll auf den Whooly Bugger geknallt.

Schön war's wie immer allemal. :m


----------



## Astacus74 (25. März 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

Hallo Mark,

Petri Heil, schöne Fische dann lief ja doch ein wenig.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Mark-->HH (25. März 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

Petri Dank, mir reicht es auch mit der Menge.  Mehr geht natürlich immer... |rolleyes |supergri


----------



## Astacus74 (25. März 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

Hast ja beim nächsten Mal noch luft nach oben  aber laß noch ein paar für mich über Anfang November greife ich an.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Norgeguide (30. März 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

Hallo Freunde,
endlich zurück aus dem kalten Nordland.|kopfkrat
Mann inne Tün, war dat`n Wedder!!!
Ein Tag Sonne, zwei Tage Nebel, dann noch ein bisschen Sturm und pünktlich zu Ende des Urlaubs noch Schnee. 
Aber so ist es halt, hatte ja meine Norwegenklamotten mit.
Gefischt habe ich aber trotzdem, und das an einem Teich den ich eigentlich von meiner Besuchsliste gestrichen hatte, Klegod!!
Als ich am letzten Freitag ankam, machte ich mich erst mal schlau. Klittens war noch im Winterschlaf, 100kg sollten besetzt sein, aber am Schlachtplatz war alles sauber. War dann kurz in Sondervig, auch da war ich nicht überzeugt.
Auf dem Nachhauseweg machte ich noch einen kurzen Stopp in Klegod. Da waren drei Mann am hinteren Teich am Fischen. Ich muss schon sagen das der Besitzer da ne menge Gemacht hat. Unterstellhütten, das Schilf wurde gemäht, der Schlachtplatz ist sauber, und ein Geldwechselautomat ist auch vorhanden. Die drei Angler hatten 7 Forellen auf der Strecke liegen, aber nun kommt es, alle Fische waren zwischen 3-4,5kg schwer. Ich also am nächsten morgen los, so wie die anderen Tage auch. Ich bin keinen Tag als Schneider nach Hause gekommen. 1, 2, 3, 2, 2,1,und noch mal zwei richtige Brocken verloren. 15kg bestes rotes Filet haben die Heimreise angetreten. Und wenn ich mich nicht so dösig angestellt hätte, wären es wohl noch mehr geworden, den 2 Fische habe ich durch Schnurbruch im Schilf verloren, und die waren mit sicherheit wesentlich größer als die anderen. Eine konnte ich noch sehen und schätze Sie auf 7-8kg. Nun ja, da steigt man dann auch mal schnell auf 0,25 - 0,27mm Vorfach um. Gebissen haben fast alle Fische direkt an der Schilfkante.
Auch von anderen Anglern habe ich gehört das es momentan an fast allen Teichen so ist, das die Fische dicht am Ufer immer hin und her ziehen. Meine Montage war ein kleiner schwimmender Spiro, 2,50m Vorfach, ein Pilot aufs Vorfach, und ein kleines Schrotblei direkt vorm Haken, so das man das Blei im Power Bait mit verstecken konnte. Den Pilot auf 40cm eingesellt und nur warten. Auf schleppen, Blinker, Spoons und ehnliches ging gar nichts. Da ich fast immer mit zwei Ruten Fische, für 3-4Std, kann man schön was ausprobieren was am besten geht.
Ich hoffe das ich es im Mai noch mal für ein paar Tage hoch schaffe, und ich euch ein bisschen weiter helfen konnte.
Schöne Ostern und Gruß
Norgeguide|wavey:


----------



## troutnorge (24. April 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

Moin,

 war von euch schon mal jemand am P&T in Hebo? Von der HP her sieht der interessant aus.

 Viele Grüße

 Micha


----------



## Aux1907 (25. April 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

Hallo liebe Dänemark-Fahrer,

mich verschlägt es dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal an den Ringköbing-Fjord, genauer gesagt nach Argab. Am meisten freue ich mich schon auf die 1100km von Bayern aus... NICHT! Aber ein tolles Ferienhaus und 3 Wochen Urlaub mit Frau und Hund sind ja nicht das Schlechteste!

Folgendes Problem habe ich noch, und ich glaube ich bin hier besser aufgehoben als in einem allgemeinen Tackle-Thread:
*Ich brauch/will noch eine Rute zum Angeln an den Put and Take Seen, wahrscheinlich soll es eine Tremarella Rute werden.*

Was ich schon habe:
- Um mit Spoons und Kunstködern zu angeln bin ich umfassend ausgestattet.
- Zum "gemütlichen Ansitzen" mit Grundmontage hab ich auch alles
- Zum "klassischen Forellenpuff-Angeln" mit Sbirolino oder schwereren Posen hab ich auch ne Rute

Irgendwie reizt es mich aber eben, noch was richtig leichtes, was das Wurfgewicht anbelangt, mitzunehmen, bzw. würde ich gerne mal "ne Runde Zittern".
Unsere lokalen Angelläden führen in dem Bereich praktisch nix, hier geht kein Mensch an Forellenseen, wir haben super Forellenflüsse vor der Haustür, das Internet muss also herhalten.

Ich hab mir bisher Ruten wie z.B. die Castalia Trout Pro, FTM Xtrema Trout, Trabucco Venom RS Lake Trout oder die Trabucco Activa Lake Trout angesehen.
Für mich als Laien sehen die erstmal recht ähnlich aus ;-)
*Kann mir jemand zu einer der genannten Ruten was sagen oder mir was vergleichbares empfehlen?* Preisklasse sollte so bei maximal 75 Euro liegen, ein paar Euro mehr machen nix.
Zu welcher Rutenklasse würdet ihr greifen, bezogen auf die typischen Seen um den Fjörd? Ich hätte spontan zu einer 3er gegriffen.

Alternativ dazu interessiert mich die Iron Trout Chakka in all ihren Varianten auch noch sehr, die hatte ich auch schon auf einer Messe in der Hand.
*Fischt jemand die Chakka oder kennt sie und kann sie empfehlen?
welche der inzwischen ja roch recht zahlreichen Chakkas wäre hier ratsam? *Spontan hätte mich die 3-teilige 3,60er Steckrute angelacht...

Und, ach ja: Wenn jemand in den ersten 3 Juniwochen vor Ort ist und mal zusammen angeln gehen möchte, gerne auch am Fjord selber: Gerne Bescheid geben! Ich bin mir lauter Nichtanglern unterwegs ;-)

Danke fürs Lesen,
viele Grüße aus Augsburg,

aux1907


----------



## wattläufer (25. April 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

Hallo Aux,
wir, meine Mitangler und ich sind am 5. Mai für eine woche in Argab zum Angeln. Wir haben ein Ferienhaus von Dan West genau gegenüber vom Put &Tak  in Argab. Unsere Erfahrung ist einfach eine Spinnrute oder Fliegenrute, wobei bei der Spinnrute Bienenmade oder Powerbait zum Einsatz kommt. Diese ganzen Spezialruten bringen nicht mehr und die Enttäuschung ist nachher größer. Ich habe schon selber gesehen, wie einer mit so einer Zitterrute 4 Std. dort gestanden hat und nichts gefangen hat und wir und andere mit Fischen nach Hause gegangen sind. Nehm das Geld für die Rute und kauf dir in Hvide Sande lieber eine Lizenz fürs Heringsangeln und fang dir ein paar leckere Heringe.
Übrigens der Beste Anbieter für Ferienhäuser dort Oben ist Dan West, wir mieten dort seit über 25 Jahren, wurden nie enttäuscht.#h#h

Gruß Wattläufer


----------



## Aux1907 (25. April 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*



wattläufer schrieb:


> Hallo Aux,
> wir, meine Mitangler und ich sind am 5. Mai für eine woche in Argab zum Angeln. Wir haben ein Ferienhaus von Dan West genau gegenüber vom Put &Tak  in Argab. Unsere Erfahrung ist einfach eine Spinnrute oder Fliegenrute, wobei bei der Spinnrute Bienenmade oder Powerbait zum Einsatz kommt. Diese ganzen Spezialruten bringen nicht mehr und die Enttäuschung ist nachher größer. Ich habe schon selber gesehen, wie einer mit so einer Zitterrute 4 Std. dort gestanden hat und nichts gefangen hat und wir und andere mit Fischen nach Hause gegangen sind. Nehm das Geld für die Rute und kauf dir in Hvide Sande lieber eine Lizenz fürs Heringsangeln und fang dir ein paar leckere Heringe.
> Übrigens der Beste Anbieter für Ferienhäuser dort Oben ist Dan West, wir mieten dort seit über 25 Jahren, wurden nie enttäuscht.#h#h
> 
> Gruß Wattläufer



Wir haben über esmark gebucht, und ich bin bisher begeistert.
Wenn das Haus halbwegs so ist wie auf den Fotos und der Beschreibung, bin ich glücklich.
Ich hab nette Schwiegereltern, die dürfen mit. Haus mit Anbau für die Schwiegerleute, 7 Betten insgesamt, 3 Wochen Vorsaison 1500 Euro.
Auch nur ein paar hundert Meter vom See in Argab entfernt.
Wahrscheinlich hast du, angeltechnisch, (leider) Recht. 
Ich nehme auf jeden Fall auch Tackle mit, um am Fjord und am Hafen fischen zu können.

Aber du kennst ja den Tackle-Affen, der ab und an was Neues haben will... Wobei mir etwas vor der Filigranität der Tremarella-Ruten graut, ich bin eher so der Grobmotoriker ;-)


----------



## mz1981 (25. April 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

Hallo, 
Dann mal wieder eine aktuelle Meldung. Vorgestern 4 Stunden Oxriver (Kiesgrube) und 7 Stück. Die kleinste 1,5kg, größte 4kg :m
Alles auf Stand. Spooner, Spinner oder Sbiro wollten sie nicht...
Gruß Micha


----------



## Astacus74 (25. April 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

Hallo Aux,

wie schon geschrieben ob du nun unbedingt ne Tremarella Rute brauchst sei dahingestellt aber "das muß ich haben" kenn ich leider nur zu gut  
ich kenn ja nicht euren Weg nach Dänemark aber ich tippe mal das ihr die 7 hochfahrt dann könntet ihr ja mal nen Abstecher zu Moritz in Kaltenkirchen machen da solltest was finden und kannst es auch in die Hand nehmen.
Vielleicht weiß ja jemand hier im Board ob Moritz da gut aufgestellt ist.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Emmi (26. April 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

Hallo
Haben ab dem 28.04 für eine Woche ein Haus Argab gebucht, sind zu zweit. 
Hat jemand einen Tipp, an welcher  Put & Tak Anlage die Forellen beißen.
Moritz in Kaltenkirchen hat eine gute und preiswerte Auswahl an Forellenangeln und Zugehör.
Gruß  Norbert


----------



## DKNoob (26. April 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*



Aux1907 schrieb:


> Wir haben über esmark gebucht, und ich bin bisher begeistert.
> Wenn das Haus halbwegs so ist wie auf den Fotos und der Beschreibung, bin ich glücklich.
> Ich hab nette Schwiegereltern, die dürfen mit. Haus mit Anbau für die Schwiegerleute, 7 Betten insgesamt, 3 Wochen Vorsaison 1500 Euro.
> Auch nur ein paar hundert Meter vom See in Argab entfernt.
> ...



also du kannst fast alle  tremarella ruten mit spriro bestücken musst ja noch netmal zittern.  was in dk eh fölliger nonsens ist. die forellen verhalten sich dort immer etwas anders gg.

 desweiteren angel ich immer mit tremarella. habe die new rainbow nr4 bis 15 gramm wurfgewicht  von tubertini die ftm bomber trout  nr 2 auch bis 15 gramm wurfgewicht.kannst auch beide mit  den posen glaskörper system ausstatten,ohne probleme . dazu hab ich noch die  tubertini prestige trout  von 4,20 m auch bis 15 gramm wurfgewicht.  ich angel viel in dk mit schwimmenden spiro . langes vorfach und powerbait. du merkst bei diesen ruten jeden angriff beim schleppen auf dein bait.  wo du bei manch anderen forellenruten  nix merkst. ich habe mir die dänischen forellen blinker zu gelegt.. die nennen sich prästen.. habe auch damit schon gute erfahrungen gemacht.muss mir ja eingestehen mit einer 3,90m rute zum testen ausprobiert. hab mir aber schon eine 2,10 m ftm virus bestellt bis 10 gramm  denke damit sollte der anhieb mit den blinkern passen.  übrigends bin ab dem 26.5 vor ort. bis zum 9.6.2018 denke da könnten wir uns in der ersten juni woche gerne mal in argab klittens treffen. #h#h#h

ps. am 10 mai ist preisangeln bei klittens .bin leider dann noch nicht am fjord schade.





> Klittens Put and Take Lädt zum Angelwettbeverb mit Frühstück und mittagessen.
> Ein gevinne im gesamt von 6000 kr
> Hauptgewinn 1 woche Ferienhaus für 6 personen.
> Es wird extra Fisch ausgessetzt.
> ...


 quelle facebook seite vom  betreiber.


----------



## Aux1907 (26. April 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*



Astacus74 schrieb:


> Hallo Aux,
> 
> wie schon geschrieben ob du nun unbedingt ne Tremarella Rute brauchst sei dahingestellt aber "das muß ich haben" kenn ich leider nur zu gut
> ich kenn ja nicht euren Weg nach Dänemark aber ich tippe mal das ihr die 7 hochfahrt dann könntet ihr ja mal nen Abstecher zu Moritz in Kaltenkirchen machen da solltest was finden und kannst es auch in die Hand nehmen.
> ...



Hallo Frank,

genau, die A7 werden wir nehmen. An den Moritz hab ich noch gar nicht gedacht... Ich befürchte, wenn wir da halt machen, ist das Urlaubsgeld weg, Frau und Hund in Zahlung gegeben und ich mit einem Auto voller Angelkram auf dem Heimweg ;-)



DKNoob schrieb:


> also du kannst fast alle  tremarella ruten mit spriro bestücken musst ja noch netmal zittern.  was in dk eh fölliger nonsens ist. die forellen verhalten sich dort immer etwas anders gg.
> 
> desweiteren angel ich immer mit tremarella. habe die new rainbow nr4 bis 15 gramm wurfgewicht  von tubertini die ftm bomber trout  nr 2 auch bis 15 gramm wurfgewicht.kannst auch beide mit  den posen glaskörper system ausstatten,ohne probleme . dazu hab ich noch die  tubertini prestige trout  von 4,20 m auch bis 15 gramm wurfgewicht.  ich angel viel in dk mit schwimmenden spiro . langes vorfach und powerbait. du merkst bei diesen ruten jeden angriff beim schleppen auf dein bait.  wo du bei manch anderen forellenruten  nix merkst. ich habe mir die dänischen forellen blinker zu gelegt.. die nennen sich prästen.. habe auch damit schon gute erfahrungen gemacht.muss mir ja eingestehen mit einer 3,90m rute zum testen ausprobiert. hab mir aber schon eine 2,10 m ftm virus bestellt bis 10 gramm  denke damit sollte der anhieb mit den blinkern passen.  übrigends bin ab dem 26.5 vor ort. bis zum 9.6.2018 denke da könnten wir uns in der ersten juni woche gerne mal in argab klittens treffen. #h#h#h
> 
> ps. am 10 mai ist preisangeln bei klittens .bin leider dann noch nicht am fjord schade. quelle facebook seite vom  betreiber.



Hallo,
mit der Virus machst du einen guten Kauf, fischt ein Freund von mir der regelmäßig zum Forellenklatschen geht.
Ich werde zum Spoonen meine Blue Bird und eine Herakles Calida Rave mitnehmen, ebenfalls superleichte Ruten bis 7 bzw. 10 Gramm. Es macht irre Spaß, mit den leichten Teilen 3 Gramm Blinker zu pfeffern...

Wir können gerne mal per PN facebook-Kontakt oder Nummern tauschen, bin gerne bereit ne Runde mit dir Angeln zu gehen!

Ach ja, die Tremarella Ruten die du genant hast, schau ich mir trotz allem natürlich auch noch an. Ob ich noch zuschlage oder mich auf das vorhandene Tackle beschränke? Man weiß es nicht... ;-)


----------



## Mark-->HH (27. April 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

@Aux:
Moin, hab's jetzt erst gelesen. Ich für meinen Teil fische die Chakka in 270m, 300m und HCX 3.00m. Das sind klasse Ruten für relativ schmales Geld. Tremarella funktioniert damit wunderbar und wenn du nicht gerade auf die HCX schielst, bist du mit unter 40€ dabei. Also schadet ein Testkauf nicht wirklich.

Allerdings stimme ich den anderen zu, klar funktioniert Tremarella auch in DK gut, aber ob du damit dir einen Vorsprung zu anderen Methoden schaffst, wage ich auch zu bezweifeln. Spaß macht jedoch allemal mit den Dingern zu fischen und es ist auch nicht verboten, sie zum Schleppen mit Ghost, oder feiner Pose/kleinem Spiro zu nehmen. 

Auf jeden Fall hast du deinen Spaß, wenn die Forelle anklopft. Die Rütchen sind doch ne Ecke feiner als das übliche Gerät...


----------



## Aux1907 (27. April 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*



Mark-->HH schrieb:


> @Aux:
> Moin, hab's jetzt erst gelesen. Ich für meinen Teil fische die Chakka in 270m, 300m und HCX 3.00m. Das sind klasse Ruten für relativ schmales Geld. Tremarella funktioniert damit wunderbar und wenn du nicht gerade auf die HCX schielst, bist du mit unter 40€ dabei. Also schadet ein Testkauf nicht wirklich.
> 
> Allerdings stimme ich den anderen zu, klar funktioniert Tremarella auch in DK gut, aber ob du damit dir einen Vorsprung zu anderen Methoden schaffst, wage ich auch zu bezweifeln. Spaß macht jedoch allemal mit den Dingern zu fischen und es ist auch nicht verboten, sie zum Schleppen mit Ghost, oder feiner Pose/kleinem Spiro zu nehmen.
> ...



Danke für die tolle Antwort.
Du hast Recht, "brauchen" und "wollen" wind halt zwei paar Stiefel...
Blöde Frage: Sind die Ruten auch nicht zu kurz zum Zittern? Wie lange sind die Vorfächer, die du fischst?
Die HCX gefällt mir super, lohnt sich der Aufpreis deiner Meinung nach? Was ist an der anders?
Und kennst du die Tele-Varianten der Chakka auch zufällig?
Danke dir, 
Markus

EDIT: Der Askari verkloppt die HCX in 3m für 53.-
Oh weh, der Finger zuckt schon auf "bestellen"...


----------



## Molke_DK (27. April 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

_Übrigens der Beste Anbieter für Ferienhäuser dort Oben ist Dan West, wir mieten dort seit über 25 Jahren, wurden nie enttäuscht._

Ich buche meist bei Westerland.dk in Søndervig.

Und Put @ Take werde ich diesmal auch mal wieder probieren obwohl ich die letzten male kaum noch Erfolg hatte.


----------



## DKNoob (27. April 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*



Molke_DK schrieb:


> _Übrigens der Beste Anbieter für Ferienhäuser dort Oben ist Dan West, wir mieten dort seit über 25 Jahren, wurden nie enttäuscht._
> 
> Ich buche meist bei Westerland.dk in Søndervig.
> 
> Und Put @ Take werde ich diesmal auch mal wieder probieren obwohl ich die letzten male kaum noch Erfolg hatte.



danwest ist zur zeit der günstigste anbieter.  ob er der beste ist.. denke ich ist  ansichtssache. ich buche da wo mir das haus gefällt. ob esmark danwest oder westerland.dk ich hatte ostern ein haus von danwest  .. super klasse haus. davor das jahr hatte ich auch ein haus von danwest.. das übrigends war ne olle muffbude.konnte man leider auf den bildern nicht sehen.  jetzt ende mai habe ich bei westerland.dk gebucht  waren auch schon mehrmals dort und immer zufrieden..  oder esmark auch gut. mittlerweile nach der fusion  einer der teuersten anbieter rund um den fjord.|wavey:  haben aber super klassen service. ich sagja sobald mir das haus gefällt  wird gebucht egal wo.



Aux1907 schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,
> 
> genau, die A7 werden wir nehmen. An den Moritz hab ich noch gar nicht gedacht... Ich befürchte, wenn wir da halt machen, ist das Urlaubsgeld weg, Frau und Hund in Zahlung gegeben und ich mit einem Auto voller Angelkram auf dem Heimweg ;-)
> 
> ...



die a7 ist ab elbtunnel bis kurz vor kiel  leider mit baustellen übersäät gg sehr zeit aufwendig. du kannst aber auch oben in handewitt zum scandinavienpark rausfahren  und bei angel joe  anhalten. gleichzeitig noch tanken gg
und zur ne session jo  bin dabei.


----------



## Mark-->HH (30. April 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*



Aux1907 schrieb:


> _(...)Sind die Ruten auch nicht zu kurz zum Zittern?_


Moin Markus.
Nö, überhaupt nicht. Klappt super damit. Dafür wurden sie ja auch gebaut, kein Problem.
Selbst wenn du mal schleppen willst, bei der 3m-Variante kannst du problemlos einen (kleinen!!!) Spiro und 2,50m Vorfach dranhängen...


> Wie lange sind die Vorfächer, die du fischst?


Ich binde selbst, daher messe ich nicht ab. Irgendwie um die 50-60 cm, schätze ich...


> _Die HCX gefällt mir super, lohnt sich der Aufpreis deiner Meinung nach? Was ist an der anders?_


Die ist einfach etwas hochwertiger. Besseres Carbon etc. Und die HCX ist auch härter als die Standardvariante. Wenn man bei den Lämmerschwänzen von Härte sprechen kann... Mir persönlich gefällt sie sehr gut. Aber ich habe auch upgegradet, d.h. von normal auf HCX, da merkt man neutral gemeint einen Unterschied. Aber in dem Sinne besser? Eben anders, würde ich sagen.#c


> _Und kennst du die Tele-Varianten der Chakka auch zufällig?_


Habe ich leider/zum Glück nicht in der Hand gehalten (siehe haben wollen <--> haben müssen |supergri)


----------



## strunz2 (30. April 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

DANWEST gibt es noch keine 25 Jahre


----------



## DKNoob (30. April 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*



strunz2 schrieb:


> DANWEST gibt es noch keine 25 Jahre


 richtig es sind 23 jahre  gegründet 1995 #6





> Gegründet: 1995
> In Ringkøbing
> DanWest ist seit fast 20 Jahren in Hand des Inhabers Karsten Fyhn und wird persönlichvon ihm geleitet. Bei Ausweitung des Ferienhausgebietes 1999 wurde die Firma von Lønne Ferienhäuser in DanWest Feriehusudlejning umbenannt. Seit 2002 ist der Firmensitz in Årgab und ab 2014 zusätzlich in Søndervig.



aber ist doch wumpe ... ob 25 oder 20 oder 15 es geht definitiv ums angeln oder um uns beide herr struuuunz  die nix fangen .lol.


----------



## sCoPeXx (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

Hi Freunde 

Ich klinke mich auch mal wieder ein...  Bin ja vom 9.6- 23.6 oben... und freue mich schon auf die 1300km  vom Bodensee weg endlich an die Nordsee... 
Leider klappt es dies Jahr nicht Heiko...    
 hätte gern wieder mit gefischt... lass mir bitte was drin  
Zu den Chakkas geile Ruten... hab die 270 aber echt weich... da spielt der Fisch mit dir und nicht andersrum.. bei den Fisch Grössen würde ich lieber die HCX nehmen... oder die TRX von Iron Claw...  330 auch ein feines Rütchen Tele mit Wechselspitze... 
Mann bin ich heiss... Noch 5 Wochen  

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mark-->HH (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> Zu den Chakkas geile Ruten... hab die 270 aber echt weich... da spielt der Fisch mit dir und nicht andersrum.. bei den Fisch Grössen würde ich lieber die HCX nehmen... oder die TRX von Iron Claw...  330 auch ein feines Rütchen Tele mit Wechselspitze...
> Mann bin ich heiss... Noch 5 Wochen



Das sind eindeutig Lämmerschwänze, schon klar. Die Fische bis 4kg haben mir trotzdem nicht übermäßig Ärger gemacht. Der Spaß wiegt's voll auf, finde ich. 

Die TRX habe ich auch, allerdings in 390 (meine ich, auf jeden Fall deutlich über 3m). Schöne Rute, nehme ich aber nur noch zum passiven Angeln oder zum Schleppen mit Stick oder Spiro. Die hat reichlich Rückgrat. Zum Schütteln ist die mir zu kopflastig UND zu schwer. Ist aber wie immer nur mein persönlicher Eindruck, vielleicht wäre die 330 ja die bessere Wahl gewesen...

Mein Neid ist mit dir, sCoPeXx. #6 Ich muss noch bis Oktober warten... #q


----------



## DKNoob (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*



Mark-->HH schrieb:


> Zum Schütteln ist die mir zu kopflastig UND zu schwer.
> 
> Mein Neid ist mit dir, sCoPeXx. #6 Ich muss noch bis Oktober warten... #q



zum schütteln. hahaha  den muss ich mir merken :q:q:q:q .ein schelm wer böses dabei denkt :m:m

genau patrik  bin neidisch auf dich.. weil dann bin ich schon wieder zu hause #6


----------



## sCoPeXx (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*



DKNoob schrieb:


> zum schütteln. hahaha  den muss ich mir merken :q:q:q:q .ein schelm wer böses dabei denkt :m:m
> 
> genau patrik  bin neidisch auf dich.. weil dann bin ich schon wieder zu hause #6


Jaaa ja Heiko... aber Mai und Oktober sind sicher auch die etwas besseren Monate [emoji847]
Zur chakka... der Spass ist Mega... und an den Reichen om DK kann man normal den Fisch auch mal gehen lassen... wenn ich das dann hier an einer kleinen Anlage sehe... 70Angler dicht an dicht... macht das kein Spass.... 
Ich bin ein fauler Angler daher regt mich die Wechselspitze an der TRX Mega auf... da sind normale Teleruten klar im Vorteil... hab mir 2 von Shimano gegönnt 420 -12g WG geile Ruten... aber doch was lang 330 wären mir wohl lieber gewesen.... [emoji23][emoji848]

Bin aber auf die UL Fischerei gespannt... und evtl werde ich mal 2h nur mit Fliege / Streamer fischen... 

Gruss Patrick 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKNoob (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> Jaaa ja Heiko... aber Mai und Oktober sind sicher auch die etwas besseren Monate [emoji847]
> Zur chakka... der Spass ist Mega... und an den Reichen om DK kann man normal den Fisch auch mal gehen lassen... wenn ich das dann hier an einer kleinen Anlage sehe... 70Angler dicht an dicht... macht das kein Spass....
> Ich bin ein fauler Angler daher regt mich die Wechselspitze an der TRX Mega auf... da sind normale Teleruten klar im Vorteil... hab mir 2 von Shimano gegönnt 420 -12g WG geile Ruten... aber doch was lang 330 wären mir wohl lieber gewesen.... [emoji23][emoji848]
> 
> ...



also wenn ich meine 4,10 m  new rainbow nehme und da ist eine von 3-4 kg drann junge ich könnte mir da so einen schü....ln.. einfach nur geil das dingen biegt sich  das ist grandios.


----------



## Aborre (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

Moin, moin,

kurze Meldung von der "Front":
Haben gestern und heute mal die ersten Puffs abgeklappert (nur mal gucken). 
- Pilgaard ist dicht (wie schaade :c:c:c)
- An vielen anderen sah es eher mau aus bei dem Wetter (keine Wolke am Himmel, Tageshöchsttemperaturen 20 - 25°C, Tendenz steigend). 
- Loch Nees scheint ja noch gut zu laufen laut FB (da waren wir nicht gucken).

Morgen greifen wir an, bin aber eher skeptisch bei dem Wetter.


----------



## sCoPeXx (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

Aborre ? Wie lief es ?  

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aborre (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

Es lief erstaunlich gut, obwohl wir schon die ersten Forellen gesehen haben, die im warmen Wasser ums Überleben kämpften.
Wir waren zweimal für 4 Stunden los und konnten insgesamt 12 schöne Trutten verhaften (ca. 16 kg). Einmal drei in Bovlingbjerg und einmal 9 in Beakmarksbro sowie noch reichlich Bisse und im Drill ausgestiegene Fische. 
Gefangen wurde allgemein aber eher bescheiden, kein Wunder bei hochsommerlichem Wetter.
Fast alle Forellen gingen bei uns auf Spoons, wobei andere Angler auch mit auftreibenden Montagen mit Paste erfolgreich waren (die Forellen standen direkt am Grund). 
Für uns wars das erst einmal, das Wetter ist einfach zu "gut" und ab morgen kommt der Wetterwechsel, was sicherlich nicht zu Beißorgien führen wird.
Viel Erfolg noch allen anderen und vielleicht sieht man sich im Oktober (6. - 13.).

Gruß Aborre


----------



## Gerris (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

Moin,
bei den Bedingungen zur Zeit, würde ich eher Barsch in Ringköbing fangen, oder Hering und Hornhecht in Hvide Sande.


----------



## sCoPeXx (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

Das sind aber keine Forellen [emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Molke_DK (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

Interessant wär Søndervig und Klegod zu hören...
Auftreibende Montage kein Glück gehabt.
Na ega, dafür genug Hering.


----------



## Rentner63 (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

Hallo,
ich fahre im Juni Gebiet Søndervig benötige  eine Spoonrute
habe an der Shimano Diaflash BX Spinning Light 2,23,244m Wg.1-7 oder 2-10
was könnt ihr mir da empfehlen/sagen.


----------



## anschmu (7. Juni 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

Moin, bin schon wieder fast eine Woche zurück aus Sondervig und noch nicht dazu gekommen einen Berich zu schreiben . Werde am Wochenende wohl Zeit haben zu berichten .


----------



## porscher (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

und? wo bleibt dein bericht?


----------



## DKNoob (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*



porscher schrieb:


> und? wo bleibt dein bericht?



gibt nicht viel zu berichten. es war sauwarm.auch ich hatte damit zu kämpfen. war in nees- munkbro- klittens.oxriver.. die meisten von meinen forellen habe ich am ox gefangen. teich 3 auslauf.. obwohl das wasser auch dort sehr warm war.. lief es auch am tage , denke durch die sauerstoff anreicherung . an den meisten seen lief es mau. in sondervig war ich einmal kucken.. dort wurden nur noch kleine fische besetzt .. die grossen waren schon bei der anlieferung umgekippt wegen der wärme.. ahja so um die 50 konnte ich doch noch verhaften.. was aber wirklich sau schwer war. wenn da nicht der ox gewesen wäre.#h


----------



## anschmu (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*



porscher schrieb:


> und? wo bleibt dein bericht?


Kommt , bin einfach noch nicht dazu gekommen .Sorry.


----------



## DKNoob (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

so hier mal ein paar fotos. zum beweis.:vik:







[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## anschmu (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

Wer weiß wann du die gefangen hast
?


----------



## anschmu (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

So nun will ich mal kurz berichten ! War vom 26.5 bis 2.6 in Sondervig .
Bei super Wetter angekommen . War schon bald zu heiß . 
Am Samstag nchmittag hatten wir ein schönes kurzfristig anberaumtes Treffen mit einigen Boardies in Hvidesande , war uns aber zu heiß zum angeln .Otto und ein paar andere haben es dann doch auf Hering versucht und auch ein paar gefangen . Meine Truppe und ich sind dann 5 Tage los auf Forelle .Vier Tage in No am kleinen Teich Stampevej 8 und einen Tag am Bjerrely . Insgesamt bei 20 Angelstunden 51 Trutten verhaftet. War schon sehr speziell dies Jahr , durch die Hitze haben sie sehr tief gestanden , also vom Grund gefangen ! 
Hering haben wir auch versucht, haben uns aber den falschen Tag ausgesucht , da blieb es bei 18 Stück , bzw. habe wir wegen der Hitze dann abgebrochen und haben uns dafür ein schönes Lakritzeis gegönnt .


----------



## DKNoob (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*



anschmu schrieb:


> Wer weiß wann du die gefangen hast����
> ?



LOL: höre ich da eventuell neid heraus. ich war 14  tage vor ort. und habe immer am teich 3 am auslauf gesessen. einmal war ich  von abends 22 bis 10 uhr morgends da wo die 21 trutten auf den bild zu sehen sind.  und die anderen 6 und 7 habe ich in der mittagszeit auch am auslauf gefangen.  von einen angeltag habe ich leider keine bilder und das waren dort am teich 3 auch am auslauf 9 trutten.  ich kann halt angeln und muss nicht mit 3 leuten alle in einen topf schmeissen. wo sind denn deine bilder?? erzählen kann man viel. ich habe sogar noch ein verlauf mit dem ox  von fb . wo ich die 21 stk hatte. willst den sehen? aber wie schon erwähnt wir hatten 14 tage sauwarm.  einige tage davon über 30 grad. der teich 1 am ox hatte sehr wenig wasser wo wir nach hause gefahren sind. zum glück haben wir eine whatsapp gruppe wo sofort die news weiterverteilt werden was fang betrifft.|wavey::vik::vik:






ah war am 2 juni.  siehste.


----------



## strunz2 (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

Merkste was Heiko,
es macht nur noch wenig Sinn sich hier zu äußern


----------



## DKNoob (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Merkste was Heiko,
> es macht nur noch wenig Sinn sich hier zu äußern




jo volker ich merke des. bleibe dann lieber in whatsapp unter uns. #6


----------



## anschmu (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*



strunz2 schrieb:


> Merkste was Heiko,
> es macht nur noch wenig Sinn sich hier zu äußern



Wenn du keinen Spaß verträgst solltest du das Board hier wirklich meiden.


----------



## anschmu (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*



DKNoob schrieb:


> LOL: höre ich da eventuell neid heraus. ich war 14  tage vor ort. und habe immer am teich 3 am auslauf gesessen. einmal war ich  von abends 22 bis 10 uhr morgends da wo die 21 trutten auf den bild zu sehen sind.  und die anderen 6 und 7 habe ich in der mittagszeit auch am auslauf gefangen.  von einen angeltag habe ich leider keine bilder und das waren dort am teich 3 auch am auslauf 9 trutten.  ich kann halt angeln und muss nicht mit 3 leuten alle in einen topf schmeissen. wo sind denn deine bilder?? erzählen kann man viel. ich habe sogar noch ein verlauf mit dem ox  von fb . wo ich die 21 stk hatte. willst den sehen? aber wie schon erwähnt wir hatten 14 tage sauwarm.  einige tage davon über 30 grad. der teich 1 am ox hatte sehr wenig wasser wo wir nach hause gefahren sind. zum glück haben wir eine whatsapp gruppe wo sofort die news weiterverteilt werden was fang betrifft.|wavey::vik::vik:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



War nur ein bischen Spaß . Neide dir deinen Fang ganz bestimmt nicht . Habs auch nicht so mit Bildern . |supergri


----------



## DKNoob (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

es hat sich so  gelesen als ob du mir das absprichst.  zitat von dir .. wer weis wann du die gefangen hast. zitat ende.

 wie gesagt ich brauch das  auch nicht posten.  dann wird das hier noch ruhiger .ich habe gedacht das baut den ein oder anderen angler hier auf.. die zur zeit oben sind. wir beide wissen es ganz genau das die wassertemperatur überall immoment zu warm ist. auch wenn sie zur zeit 16 grad nur haben. scopex mein freund ist zur zeit auch vorort. und er profitiert schon von einigen tips.  und genau das sollte der zweck hier sein. und die bilder sollen keine weihräucherung sein.  weil die leute die mich persöhnlich vom anglerboard kennen ..wissen das ich die dinger wirklich fange. aber egal.man muss sich deswegen nicht streiten. 

und zu strunz. er hat nicht ganz unrecht...der junge geht angeln.. der gibt nicht auf und wenn er den ganzen tag um den see eiern muss um seine trutte zu fangen. der gibt nicht auf.. manchmal hört er sich schon schroff an .. aber er ist kurz und direkt... aber ein super nettes kerlchen.. gel volker.. viva la osborne#h#h


ich wünsche allen die zur zeit vor ort sind  ein dickes petri. und endlich gutes angelwetter.#h#h


----------



## Aborre (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

Schön, dass sich alle wieder lieb haben :l:l:l


Und noch schöner, dass mal wieder etwas Leben in den Thread kommt. 



Kompliment an alle, die unter diesen Bedinungen noch etwas oder sogar (wie ich finde) sehr gut fangen. Da muss man die Teiche schon sehr gut kennen (Tiefe, Hot Spots) und auch bereit sein, sich im Urlaub die Nächte um die Ohren zu schlagen.


Zum Thema Strunz ist wohl alles hinreichend gesagt. Man muss ihn wahrscheinlich wirklich erst einmal persönlich kennenlernen, um ihn und seinen "trockenen Humor" zu mögen.


Gruß an alle und vor allem an die, die gerade oben sind: Haut was raus!
Aborre


----------



## Astacus74 (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*



> es hat sich so  gelesen als ob du mir das absprichst.  zitat von dir .. wer weis wann du die gefangen hast. zitat ende.




Ich les hier ja schon etwas länger mit und und so wie ich euch kennengelernt habe, habe ich das so nicht verstanden.


Da wir ja erst im November hochfahren, da wird das Wetter passen hoffentlich, bin ich schon neugierig was so im laufenden Jahr gefangen wird und Dankbar für jeden Bericht.


Gruß Frank


----------



## anschmu (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*



DKNoob schrieb:


> es hat sich so  gelesen als ob du mir das absprichst.  zitat von dir .. wer weis wann du die gefangen hast. zitat ende.
> 
> wie gesagt ich brauch das  auch nicht posten.  dann wird das hier noch ruhiger .ich habe gedacht das baut den ein oder anderen angler hier auf.. die zur zeit oben sind. wir beide wissen es ganz genau das die wassertemperatur überall immoment zu warm ist. auch wenn sie zur zeit 16 grad nur haben. scopex mein freund ist zur zeit auch vorort. und er profitiert schon von einigen tips.  und genau das sollte der zweck hier sein. und die bilder sollen keine weihräucherung sein.  weil die leute die mich persöhnlich vom anglerboard kennen ..wissen das ich die dinger wirklich fange. aber egal.man muss sich deswegen nicht streiten.
> 
> ...



Ich schreibe halt , wie mir der Schnabel gewachsen ist , wem das nicht passt oder wer sich auf den Schlips getreten fühlt - sorry- deswegen fühle ich mich nicht missverstanden . Nur spass muss sein - das Dasein ist trübe genug


----------



## DKNoob (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*



anschmu schrieb:


> Ich schreibe halt , wie mir der Schnabel gewachsen ist , wem das nicht passt oder wer sich auf den Schlips getreten fühlt - sorry- deswegen fühle ich mich nicht missverstanden . Nur spass muss sein - das Dasein ist trübe genug


 
nunja   es könnten aber leute falsch verstehen.  aber wie gesagt ich werde ab jetzt hier auch nur noch mitlesen.  bevor man hier was falsches macht. lass ich es lieber.  wünsche euch weiterhin viel spass.  und allen ein dickes petri.
edit: bin ab dem 15.9-29.9 vor ort. wer was in der zeit wissen möchte kann mich gerne per pm antippern.  oder zu unserer whatsappgruppe hinzu stossen.


----------



## sCoPeXx (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

Hoi
genau, wer will kann sich gerne bei mir oder DKNoob melden...
Ich bin Samstag hier aufgeschlagen.... Bombenwetter 30° leichtes Lüftchen und blauer Himmel... auch wenn ich mich über den Wetter Wechsel  14-16°Regnerisch  und Westwind freue.. was wärmer könnt es schon sein.   Wenigstens kühlen die Seen was ab immer noch sehr warm das Wasser .
Im Vergleich zur gefühlten Lufttemperatur deutlich....
Gestern Abend spontan 2h Klegød angefahren... mit Mühe 3 kleine Moppets verhaftet.... alle sehr passiv und nah am Rand... nach 3h Schlaf zum Ox... War sehr überrascht kaum was los.... aber auch die Fische waren ungewöhnlich passiv 2 auf Stand 1 auf Schlepp.... aber in allem für die Umstände ein guter Start in den Urlaub... 
Gruss von der Front 
Patrick 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Astacus74 (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

Ich hatte auf jedenfall vor Søndervig Put & Take und Klegod Fiskesø anzusteuern und dann schauen wir mal was noch sonst so geht.


Gruß Frank


----------



## troutscout (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

petri Patrick.....das ist echt schwerstarbeit da oben und ohne nachtsessions und fahren geht da wenig bis nix. Hau es raus!!:vik:





sCoPeXx schrieb:


> Hoi
> genau, wer will kann sich gerne bei mir oder DKNoob melden...
> Ich bin Samstag hier aufgeschlagen.... Bombenwetter 30° leichtes Lüftchen und blauer Himmel... auch wenn ich mich über den Wetter Wechsel  14-16°Regnerisch  und Westwind freue.. was wärmer könnt es schon sein.   Wenigstens kühlen die Seen was ab immer noch sehr warm das Wasser .
> Im Vergleich zur gefühlten Lufttemperatur deutlich....
> ...


----------



## anschmu (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

Ich denke mal, wenn man unter Anglern keinen Spaß mehr machen kann, sollte man solche Threads meiden.
Ich für meinen Teil fange meinen Fisch nur in Naturseen und meide diese Tourikuhlen. 
War am Samstag mal bei uns schauen was an den künstlichen Puffs so läuft, ist doch immer wieder erschreckend, was da einige Leute abziehen um möglichst viel zu fangen. Ich versuche immer dem Fisch seine Chance zulassen und nicht wie schon viel von mir beobachtet mit 25er Vorfach und Drillingshaken rausziehen was beißt.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## ClasicII (16. Juni 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

So vor einer Std zu Hause gelandet.
Gestern Mittag noch mal kurz in Lodbjerg gewesen und noch 4 verhaftet.
4 mal los gewesen und jedes mal 4 gefangen das reicht mir auch.
Jetzt wo es sich etwas abgekühlt hat werden die trutten wieder etwas aktiver.
Zu anderen Teilchen ausser lodbjerg kann ich nicht wirklich was sagen da ich nur an dem See Fische....ausschliesslich mit fliege.
Habe aber leuten zugeschaut die am ox oder in Klegod ihren Fisch gefangen haben,da 20cm von oben.
War bei mir das selbe,auch wenn sie flach standen ging auf trockenfliege nix da musste erst die goldkopfnymphe ran.
Allen die oben sind viel Glück.
Jetzt ist es nicht mehr heiss aber jetzt kommt Sturm Gewitter etc.

Ps. Hab den ox noch nie so leer gesehen wie in den letzten zwei Wochen.


----------



## anschmu (16. Juni 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*



ClasicII schrieb:


> So vor einer Std zu Hause gelandet.
> Gestern Mittag noch mal kurz in Lodbjerg gewesen und noch 4 verhaftet.
> 4 mal los gewesen und jedes mal 4 gefangen das reicht mir auch.
> Jetzt wo es sich etwas abgekühlt hat werden die trutten wieder etwas aktiver.
> ...



Petri . Ja für Fliege ist Lodbjerg super geeignet . Der künstliche See ist zwar recht flach , aber hat einen guten und gesunden Besatz . Hab dort letztes Jahr aus Faulheit auch ein paar mal geangelt und recht gut gefangen.


----------



## coco70 (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

Wir waren heute zu dritt in Klegod am Put and Take . In vier Stunden 2 Forellen gefangen . War sehr gut besucht , aber meine zwei waren die einzigen Fische die in den 4 Stunden einen Landgang gemacht haben .


----------



## hendry (25. Juni 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

Ich war vorhin für 2 Stunden am See in Ringkøbing und konnte zwei ordentliche Forellen mitnehmen, beide auf Spinner. Schöner See mit ordentlich Fisch drin


----------



## anschmu (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*



hendry schrieb:


> Ich war vorhin für 2 Stunden am See in Ringkøbing und konnte zwei ordentliche Forellen mitnehmen, beide auf Spinner. Schöner See mit ordentlich Fisch drin




Petry . Warst du an dem See am Kreisel ?


----------



## hendry (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*



anschmu schrieb:


> Petry . Warst du an dem See am Kreisel ?



Danke, ja genau von Sondervig kommend vorm Kreisel links.

Bin dann heute Nachmittag für 3 Stunden mal zum Ox gefahren. Hatte wieder 2, bei den anderen mit den ich sprach ging nichts. Morgens wurde wohl aber gut gefangen


----------



## Astacus74 (13. August 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

Hallo in die Runde,


wie schaut es zur Zeit aus am Ringköbingfjord???


Geht schon wieder was an den Teichen und wie haben sie die Hitze überstanden???




Gruß Frank


----------



## peppepoppy (5. September 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

Hallo zusammen,

diese Meldung ist ganz frisch auf der FB Seite von Oxriver:

>>We'll start draining the lakes and stream today to make it possible to remove seaweed from lake 3. 
It's still possible to fish in lake 1 and the one at Stampevej 7.<<

was heißen soll: 

>>Wir  werden heute damit beginnen, die Seen und den Bach zu entwässern, um  Algen aus dem See 3 entfernen zu können.
 Es ist immer noch möglich, im  See 1 und im Stampevej 7 zu fischen. <<

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Hinni29.9 (8. September 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

Moin Freunde der Forellenangelei! Kurz zu mir, ich heiße Henrik, bin 31 Jahre alt und angle seit gut 20 Jahren. Fahre in der ersten Oktober Woche für eine Woche mit meiner Freundin nach dk, genauer gesagt nach sonder nissum. Wir wollen mal ein paar seen ausprobieren, z.B. Loch nees und oxriver. Welche seen sollten wir uns auf jeden Fall noch anschauen? Eine Frage noch, welche schnurstärke für monofile könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Wir werden zwar hauptsächlich mit unseren ul Peitschen angeln wo Geflecht drauf ist aber wir wolleten uns auch mal entspannt hinsetzen und passiv angeln danke für eure Antworten


----------



## anschmu (10. September 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*



Hinni29.9 schrieb:


> Moin Freunde der Forellenangelei! Kurz zu mir, ich heiße Henrik, bin 31 Jahre alt und angle seit gut 20 Jahren. Fahre in der ersten Oktober Woche für eine Woche mit meiner Freundin nach dk, genauer gesagt nach sonder nissum. Wir wollen mal ein paar seen ausprobieren, z.B. Loch nees und oxriver. Welche seen sollten wir uns auf jeden Fall noch anschauen? Eine Frage noch, welche schnurstärke für monofile könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Wir werden zwar hauptsächlich mit unseren ul Peitschen angeln wo Geflecht drauf ist aber wir wolleten uns auch mal entspannt hinsetzen und passiv angeln danke für eure Antworten


 Moin , den Bjerrelysee bei Fjelstervang kann ich nur empfehlen. Einer der schönsten Seen in Dk. 

Schnurstärke 20-25 sollte ausreichen !
MFG Andreas
Bin ab 20.10. eine Woche vorort !


----------



## Hinni29.9 (10. September 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*



anschmu schrieb:


> Moin , den Bjerrelysee bei Fjelstervang kann ich nur empfehlen. Einer der schönsten Seen in Dk.
> 
> Schnurstärke 20-25 sollte ausreichen !
> MFG Andreas
> Bin ab 20.10. eine Woche vorort !



Super danke für die Antwort dann bin ich ja gut gerüstet


----------



## Michael_05er (17. September 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

Um mal den radius etwas zu erweitern eine Meldung vom Fanø Fiskesø. Letzte Woche abgeschneidert, heute in zwei Stunden drei dicke Forellen auf Spoons an der UL Rute. Die große hat 3,7 Kilo.
Und das trotz dreier Kormorane, die ihre Runde gedreht haben... [emoji53] 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## großer Däne (18. September 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

Hallo,
ich fahre am Samstag das erste Mal nach Bork Havn. Welche Forellenseen sollte ich besuchen? Bei der Anzahl der Seen in der Umgebung es ist fast unmöglich in einer Woche alle zu beangeln. 

großer Däne


----------



## anschmu (18. September 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

Hi. In Stauning sind Zwei. Bjerrelyfiske See, Lochness, oxriver, baekmarksbro sind schöne Seen.


----------



## großer Däne (18. September 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

Hallo anschmu,
Danke für deine schnelle Antwort . Kannst du was zu den Seen im Süden bei Bork Havn und Skubul sagen ?

großer Däne


----------



## anschmu (18. September 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*



großer Däne schrieb:


> Hallo anschmu,
> Danke für deine schnelle Antwort . Kannst du was zu den Seen im Süden bei Bork Havn und Skubul sagen ?
> 
> großer Däne





Hi , Skubul sagt mir garnichts ! Müsstest mir schon Orte oder Namen sagen . Da ich mehr die Hvidesande , Sondervig und Ringköbing Seite besuche .


----------



## großer Däne (18. September 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

Hallo,
 Die Seen heißen Skaven Fiskesø,  Hemmet Fiskesø, Nr. Bork Ørredsø und Duedal Fiskesø. Vielleicht kann ja jemand anderes etwas zu den Seen sagen.

großer Däne


----------



## anschmu (19. September 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*



großer Däne schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Die Seen heißen Skaven Fiskesø,  Hemmet Fiskesø, Nr. Bork Ørredsø und Duedal Fiskesø. Vielleicht kann ja jemand anderes etwas zu den Seen sagen.
> 
> großer Däne




Hi, Duedal kenne ich nicht ! Die anderen habe ich schon mal beangelt , aber alle solala ! Mußt einfach mal schauen welcher See dir zusagt und dann ausprobieren . Ich habe 20 Jahre gesucht , bis ich die für mich besten Seen gefunden habe . Wo man dann auch mal sagen kann , heute beissen sie da und da und welche Plätze ,, Fängig" sind welche nur zu bestimmten Zeiten !Ist ja auch immer abzuwägen , angel ich den ganzen Tag , nehme ich eine lange Anfahrt in Kauf , oder will ich den Teich vor der Tür !

Mfg Andreas


----------



## großer Däne (19. September 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

Hallo ,ja werde einfach mal probieren und anschließend berichten wie es gelaufen ist. Danke für die Antworten.

großer Däne


----------



## wattläufer (19. September 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

Hallo, 
bin letzte Woche in Nr.Lyngvig gewesen und am Montag dann weil es schönes Wetter war zu Klittens Put&Take gefahren. An dem See  angel ich schon bestimmt 6 Jahre, auch im Mai mit meinen Freunden wenn wir zum Heringsangeln Oben sind. Jedenfalls Karte gelöst und ab zum Teich. Dort saßen schon ein paar Angler und begrüßten mich mit dem Spruch wir sind schon 3Tage hier und haben nichts gefangen.|gr: Ein Blick auf meine UL-Rute und mit so einer Kinderangel geht es überhaupt nicht. Ich bin dann in die Ecke des Sees gegangen, in der meiner Erfahrung nach die Forellen sich immer rumtreiben. Nach einer halben Stunde meine Rute krumm und nach 10 Min. lag eine Forelle von 4,7 kg im Kescher. 20 Min. später eine von 1kg folgte. Dann 1 Std später, ich dachte schon ans aufhören Rute krumm und eine Forelle mit 4,2 kg war an Land. Die anderen Angler fragten dann, wie vorbei ging mit was ich geangelt habe meine Antwort: Mit einer Kinderangel. Von Spoon hatten die noch nie was gehört. Der Teich wird Montags und Donnerstag besetzt und mit richtig viel Fisch.

MFG Wattläufer


----------



## Astacus74 (19. September 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

Hallo Wattläufer,


dickes Petri Heil, da zeigt sich das eigentlich immer was geht.
Da will ich mal hoffen das Anfang November auch was zu holen ist


Gruß Frank


----------



## wattläufer (20. September 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

Also meine Mitangler und ich mögen den See sehr gerne. Die Aussage, da ist kein Fisch drin kann ich nur mit Kopfschütteln beantworten. Ich habe noch keinen See gesehen, in denen zweimal pro Woche soviel besetzt wird.
Natürlich muß ich variabel sein mit meinen Methoden, wenn ich natürlich erwarte, das die Forellen mir so in den Kescher springen ist wohl etwas verkehrt|kopfkrat

Gruß Jürgen#6


----------



## großer Däne (20. September 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

Hallo Wattläufer, auch von mir ein dickes Petri zu den Fischen .Ich werde es nächste Woche dort auch mal versuchen. Natürlich ist meine,, Kinder Angel "auch mit dabei.

großer Däne


----------



## wattläufer (20. September 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

Du mußt wenn du von der Anmeldung kommst gerade auf das Ende des Sees zugehen, dort in der Ecke halten sich meist die Forellen auf. Ein weiterer See ist in Lodberg Hede. Dort ist die rechte Seite des Sees interessant.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## großer Däne (20. September 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

Hallo wattläufer, danke für die Tipps. Ich werde es nächste Woche probieren und berichten.

großer Däne


----------



## wattläufer (21. September 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*











Nun ist es mir gelungen, die Bilder eizufügen:vik:


----------



## großer Däne (21. September 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

Super Forellen ,ein großes Petri dazu. Ich hoffe du lässt mir noch ein paar drin. 

großer Däne


----------



## großer Däne (21. September 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

Ich habe da mal noch eine Frage zum Ringköbing Fjord. Gilt dort der dänische Fischereischein oder müssen noch zusätzliche Genehmigungen gekauft werden.

großer Däne


----------



## Michael_05er (21. September 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

Im Fjord gilt der dänische Schein. Da brauchst du keine anderen mehr. 

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## großer Däne (21. September 2018)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköbingfjord 2018*

Danke ,für die schnelle Antwort. 

großer Däne


----------



## Benche (1. Oktober 2018)

So bin ab Samstag auch wieder oben. Diesmal ein Haus in Lodbjerg Hede. Dadurch werde ich wohl das erste Mal den See am Golfplatz testen. 
Wie sieht es denn so am Oxriver aus nach deren Reinigung?


----------



## anschmu (1. Oktober 2018)

Benche schrieb:


> So bin ab Samstag auch wieder oben. Diesmal ein Haus in Lodbjerg Hede. Dadurch werde ich wohl das erste Mal den See am Golfplatz testen.
> Wie sieht es denn so am Oxriver aus nach deren Reinigung?


MOIN , zum Oxriver kann ich dir nichts sagen . Aber am Golfplatz solltest du die linke Ecke beangeln . Hab ich sehr gut gefangen . Ist zwar nicht tief der Teich aber mit  Sbiro und schwimmendem Teig solltest du Erfolg haben


----------



## Hinni29.9 (1. Oktober 2018)

Moin wir waren gestern am oxriver und haben in 3 Stunden 2 schöne lachsforellen fangen können. Fisch ist genug drin und kraut ist so gut wie nicht mehr vorhanden, hatten nicht einen hänger beim blinken.


----------



## ClasicII (2. Oktober 2018)

Moin 
Wie Anschmu schon schrieb ist die Linke Seite in Lodbjerg recht gut.
Ein sehr guter Platz ist vom Parkplatz aus gesehen gleich vorne Links wo der Tisch steht.
Ca.  5-10M raus da ist eine Rinne wo die Fische immer lang ziehen.


----------



## Benche (2. Oktober 2018)

Danke für die Tipps, werde ich bestimmt ausprobieren.


----------



## Astacus74 (2. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,



ClasicII schrieb:


> Wie Anschmu schon schrieb ist die Linke Seite in Lodbjerg recht gut.
> Ein sehr guter Platz ist vom Parkplatz aus gesehen gleich vorne Links wo der Tisch steht.
> Ca. 5-10M raus da ist eine Rinne wo die Fische immer lang ziehen.



Na das werde ich Anfang November ausprobieren wohnen dann ja um die Ecke mal schauen was geht.

Gruß Frank


----------



## anschmu (18. Oktober 2018)

Moinsen. Die Zeit läuft Samstag um 6.ooh geht's los !


----------



## Benche (18. Oktober 2018)

So wieder zurück: Lodbjerg Hede ging eigentlich links wie rechts was. Es wurde alle 2 Tage besetzt und Kraut gibt es auch kaum noch. War auch manchmal gut was los. Also lohnt sich wieder den See zu besuchen. Oxriver war mächtig was los, nur Glück hatten wir da keins. In der Zeit wo wir da waren ging irgendwie bei allen nicht viel. Die haben sehr viele Goldforellen besetzt, sind aber schwer zu fangen. Wir waren aber immer nur kurz an den Seen, da das erste Mal mit Nachwuchs nicht mehr als 2 Stunden angeln drin war


----------



## Astacus74 (24. Oktober 2018)

Hallo anschmu,

wie schaut es aus an den Teichen? War ja ganz schön windig ich hoffe Petrus war dir wohlgesonnen

Gruß Frank


----------



## anschmu (25. Oktober 2018)

@astacus
Moin , war nur zweimal Wetterbedingt los . ist doch sehr stürmisch . Einmal in No eine 51 cm Trutte verhaftet und in Lodbjerghede leider Schneider . Ist auch von andereren nur vereinzelnt gefangen worden . Aber das macht nichts , war trotzdem Erholung pur . Wieder ein schönes kleines Häuschen , sehr ruhig gelegen . Gestern noch mal in Skern bei Korshom ein bischen gestöbert . Die haben eine Riesenauswahl an Angelgerät und Bekleidung , teilweise gar nicht teuer , da zu Zeit überall Ausverkauf läuft , bis zu 70% ! Konnte in Sondervig einen Schnapper bei einem Wolfskin Schuh für 65€ machen der in Deutschland 120€ kostet !
Aber die Touri Put&take standen voll , ein Angler neben dem anderen und voll im Wind denganzen Tag , da geh ich doch leiber an die etwas geschützteren Seen , wo kaum einer ist !


----------



## Benche (30. Oktober 2018)

Beim Hvide Sande Put & Take war das Schild Zu verkaufen weg, vielleicht tut sich da ja irgendwann wieder was.


----------



## Firefly216 (30. Oktober 2018)

Ich befürchte eher, das dort Ferienhäuser gebaut werden. Die Räucherei am Forellensee schließt wohl auch und die Häuser/ Schuppen sollen abgerissen werden.


----------



## ClasicII (30. Oktober 2018)

Hallo!
Ich habe vor einigen Wochen in einem lokalen Nachrichtenblatt aus HS gelesen das der Flächennutzungsplan für den Bereich Räucherei ehemaliger Put &Take geändert wurde.
Von Tourismus zu Industrie damit sich dort die Werft weiter ausbreiten kann.
Gruss


----------



## Astacus74 (13. November 2018)

Hallo in die Runde,

wir waren nur einmal los in Klegod ich hatte eine 65er mein Kumpel leider Scheider in den 4 Stunden wurden von ca. 14 Anglern 6 Forellen gefangen.
Die Kollegen in Sondervig hatten etwas mehr Glück aber genaue Zahlen habe ich nicht, die Teiche waren an den Tagen in denen wir da waren gut besucht besonders Sondervig, mir allerdings ein wenig zu gut.
Deswegen waren wir mehr im Meer  und im Hafen was recht kurzweilig war 

Gruß Frank


----------



## LAC (29. November 2018)

Hallo Lajos,
ich habe meine Anglerprüfung in NRW gemacht - da hat man mir nur gesagt, das die Angelei eine Landesangelegenheit ist. Später dann, als ich mich mit den Flossentieren etwas mehr befasst habe, war ich Fischereiberater in NRW und mich u.a. stark für die Angler eingesetzt . Es liegt zwar Jahre zurück, aber es hat sich vom Gesetz nicht viel verändert. In Westfalen sieht es so aus, das Gewässer z.B.  Fließgewässer eine Landesangelegenheit ist. Ein Beispiel:  der  Ruhrtalsperrenverband  ist zuständig für die ganzen Talsperren, er verwaltet auch die Fließgewässer,  da dieser Verband  den Wasserstand des Flüsse durch die Talsperren regulieren können sogar müssen. Denn Nutzer dieser Gewässer sind nicht nur Angler, auch die Industrie, die ja Wasser benötigen - Fließgewässer sind halt Nutzgewässer.
Für die Angler sind sie je nach Gemeinde bzw. Stadt in Pachtstrecken aufgeteilt und Angelvereine aus der Region können einzelne Gewässerstrecken  vom Ruhrtalsperrenverband pachten. Dieses Fließgewässer dürfen  dann von Mitglieder des Angelvereine im Streckenabschnitt  (Pachtstrecke) beangelt werden und je nach Größe des Gewässers, richten sich auch die Anzahl der Angler. Hat ein Verein, wenig Angler muss er Karten zum freien Verkauf frei geben, - damals war dieses z.B. unterhalb von Altena der Fall. In Hohenlimburg wo in früheren Jahren mehrere  Angelvereine waren - hat der Ruhrtalsperrenverband nicht mit jedem Verein ein Vertrag abgeschlossen  - sondern nur mit einem Verein d.h.  die Vereine hatten eine Interessengemeinschaft gegründet als Verein, die nur aus einem Vorstand bestand und die Personen mussten auch im Vorstand der Angelvereine vor Ort sein. Damals war ich in diesem Vorstand und Obmann aller Gewässerwarte der einzelnen Vereine. Die haben zwar geholfen aber nicht bestimmt was für ein Besatz am Gewässer gemacht wird. Mehrere Vereine, darunter auch einer mit ganz wenig Mitgliedern hatten über diese Interessengemeinschaft einen Pachtvertrag. Deshalb dieses Interessengemeinschaft - sollte solch ein kleiner Verein sich auflösen - wären die Fangkarten auf die anderen Vereine aufgeteilt worden. Es liegt Jahre zurück - heute bin ich dort nicht mehr tätig.
Nun richten sich die Fangkarten immer nach der Größe des Gewässers, weil man den Fischbestand der Pachtstrecke genau berechnet kann bzw. was diese Pachtstrecke an Angler verkraften kann. Die einzelnen Fänge werden ja erfasst - obwohl die auch nicht immer richtig stimmen. Im Jubiläumsbuch des Verbandes habe ich einen genauen Fischbestand aufgeführt-

Der Ruhrtalsperrenverband sagt die Stückzahl der Angler an, die in der Pachtstrecke angeln dürfen. Hat - wie schon oben erwähnt, ein Verein, nicht die Mitgliederzahl bzw. Angler die das Gewässer (Fischbestand) verkraften kann, muss dieser Verein  Karten zum freien Verkauf anbieten.
Zu meiner Zeit wurde es unterhalb von Altena  und noch weiter im oberen Bereich der Lenne gemacht.
Zum Beispiel konnte unser Verein der sehr groß war, keine aktiven Mitglieder mehr aufnehmen - Angler standen förmlich auf auf der Warteliste.
Fließgewässer, Talsperren  d.h. öffentliche Gewässer, kann man nicht mit den privaten Put und Take Anlagen vergleichen - da wird der Fischbesatz vom Betreiber angegeben, das ist förmlich eine gefüllte Badewanne voll mit Fisch. der gut sein kann oder auch nicht - dann zweifelt man, was habe ich falsch gemacht.
Petri Heil


----------



## anschmu (23. Dezember 2018)

Moin , auch in diesem Forum wünsche ich allen eine gesegnete und bruhige Weihnachtszeit und ein gesundes Neues Jahr !


----------



## Mark-->HH (26. Dezember 2018)

Moin, dem schließe ich mich an. Frohe Restweihnachten und einen guten Start in die 2019. Runde...


----------



## LAC (28. Dezember 2018)

Wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr und reichlich Fische und Freude beim Angeln.


----------



## LAC (31. Januar 2019)

@Benche 
@Firefly216 
@Clasicl 

Betreffend des Put und Take Sees in Hvide Sande, kann ich nicht viel sagen ob er geschlossen wird  - er hatte ja immer Probleme - früher zahlte man nach Gewicht , da haben die Angler die Fische im Wagen versteckt und im Sommer bei warmen Tagen Probleme mit dem Sauerstoff  - beides hat der Betreiber jedoch im Griff bekommen. Im letzten Jahr habe ich kaum Angler dort gesehen. Es ist möglich, das dort ein neues Industriegebiet entsteht. Vor einigen Jahren habe ich bei einem Gespräch mit führenden Personen in Hvide Sande erfahren, das der Hafen vergrößert werden soll,  damit auch Schiffe ohne Gefahr beim Sturm im Hafen von Hvide Sande einlaufen können - dieses war früher nicht möglich. Inzwischen ist dieses - so glaube ich - durch den Bau der Molen und ständiger Grabung gemacht worden.  Gleichzeitig wurde aber auch erwähnt, das man einen Graben durch den Fjord ziehen will von Hvide Sande zur einer Firma, die Windkraftanlagen baut und auf der anderen Seite vom Fjord liegt. Die Windkraftanlagen sollten dann auf Spezialboote - von der Firma durch den Kanal bzw. Vertiefung im Ringköbingfjord nach Hvide Sande gebracht und von dort weltweit verschifft werden . Ich verstand die Welt nicht mehr, als ich das hörte und erwähnte, die Spezialboote werden dann in Hvide Sande gebaut und ständig werden die Windkraftanlagen nach Hvide Sande gebracht, d.h. in Hvide Sande entstehen gewaltige Lagerplätze. Ich erwähnte weiter, wenn diese Überseedampfer in Hvide Sande einlaufen, dann wollen die ganz schnell das ihr Schiff beladen wird - d.h. es entstehen gewaltige Lagerplätze, die für den Tourismus nicht gut sind. Nun hat die Firma in der Zwischenzeit eine Problemstrecke gehabt und es kann sein, das dieser Plan inzwischen nicht mehr existiert, jedenfalls träumten einige davon. Ich sagte noch, man kann doch nicht auf eine Firma was aufbauen. Ich erwähnte dann, ihr könnt ein Museumshafen aus Hvide Sande machen und mit den Touristen kleine Fahrten machen, wie man früher Fische gefangen hat - denn die Fischerei wird zusammenbrechen - auch in Hvide Sande. In vielen Hafenstädten, ist der Fischfang zusammengebrochen ob es in Cuxhaven ist oder in Esbjerg - ich sehe die Berufsfischerei.
Und die Hochseefischerei die im Nordmeer Fische fängt, warum sollen die nach Hvide Sande kommen, wenn man in Hanstholm schon löschen kann und mit der Spedition förmlich über Land schneller die Fische verteilt. 
Der Tourismus kann ja auch ein Problem werden, Blaavand, hat schon den Beinamen Ballermann von Dänemark, und  auf diesen kleine Landstrich Holmslandklit  wo 12 Familien früher gewohnt haben - heute aber zig tausend Ferienhäuser stehen - das geht mit einem Schlag  z.B. sollte mal der Fischbestand zusammen brechen, dann muss man in den Zeiten wo der Hering da ist im Frühjahr und Herbst in Hvide Sande die Menschen suchen.


----------

